# Restoring a Missouri Pacific Caboose



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I had started several topics about cabooses as I progressed from looking for to buying and now to getting ready to restore a Missouri Pacific Caboose. 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34658

http://www.mylargescale.com/tabid/56/forumid/5/view/topic/postid/68048/afsort/ASC/Default.aspx

It is probably better to start a new topic to handle the various problems I run into so I am going to use this topic for everything regarding the restoration of this caboose.

Photo[/b][/b]

As I start working on it every little thing seems more complicated than anticipated. I got the locks off last night and now have to try to figure out how to replace them with better ones and to replace the door windows to make entry by vandals more difficult before I can get the caboose moved.

Even the windows are proving problematic. I was going to have a glass company cut replacements for the oval cupola windows until I realized that the Plexiglas or lexan windows were not even of uniform dimensions. Then I discovered that the cupola square windows are going to be very difficult to replace and the former plastic window dimensions are too small to use as templates for new glass. Eventually I figured out that the vandals had simply kicked them out and the reason they are now too small is because there had apparently been rubber gaskets fitted inside the window frames and they gaskets made up the difference between the window and the window frame dimensions. Unfortunately I only found one gasket so I will have to figure out something to do to fit windows soon to prevent further rain etc. causing further interior damage.

The vandals even cut off the rubber brake hoses so that will be something else I will need to replace (the caboose has to have brake lines to look at all realistic.


My thanks in advance to everyone who can provide assistance with this project as I have no personal railroad history and am proceeding in totally unfamiliar territory.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One thing that would be helpful that I have not been able to find elsewhere is a wiring diagram for this caboose. 

Most of the wiring has been damaged and will need replacing but fortunately it appears to be mostly in conduit. Knowing where the existing wiring is and how it is wired will help a great deal with getting it working again. Since the school used the caboose as a concession stand at ball games etc. it is likely to have come conflicting wiring perhaps including both ac and dc circuits.

There is also what appears to be a wheel powered generator. It may not be possible/practical but I think it would be an interesting feature if I could somehow power this generator to actually provide power to the caboose.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Looks like an interesting and challenging project. One question, will it go around 4' diameter curves?! Just kidding, couldn't help myself! 

You might try posting some thoughts on the Railway Preservation News website : www.rypn.org There are a fair number of knowledgable folks there who might be able to help you out! 


As for the wiring....I would think that it would be better to salvage what wire you could and then redo all of it. Then you'll know what goes where and why. No guesswork. And you'll know it was done with proper wire, etc..

Mark


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, for starters, try contacting D. F. Barnhardt & Associates at: trains-trams-trolleys.com. They are RR equipment dealers of long-standing, and should also know of sources of info and parts necessary for your project. They currently show a caboose similar to yours for sale. 
The window gasket material is also used in diesel loco cabs and construction equipment, so ordering info should be available from a local glass shop or heavy equipment dealer. Do you have a nearby RR yard with a maintenance shop that you could visit for info? 
Good luck with your project, and I'll be following your posts. 

Larry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Mark and Larry for the suggestions.

So far I am only 1 day into this caboose ownership thing. I wrote them a check for it yesterday just to get a receipt so no one could change their mind.

We have intentionally not given any thought to what we would do if we got the (a) caboose other than to get a firm quote on moving it. The reason for this was because we did not want to get too excited about it and put a lot of energy and effort into it only to once again not be successful.

Now all the questions we never pursued are rising up full force.

I am spending pretty much all of my time trying to protect the caboose from rain and from vandals so everything else will come later. I may ask questions now but not follow up on the answers for months when hopefully more time and money will become available. Right now the caboose has left us very short on both.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Our caboose #13641 was made by the International Car Company in 1973 or 1974.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The caboose has now been re-listed on the The MoPac Preserved Caboose list with its (soon to be) new location of Austin, Arkansas:

http://dbry.rrarchives.com/cabsavedhtml/cabsaved.html

Jerry


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry,

Be sure and let us know when "moving day" is...I'd take a day off work to come watch a team as they attempt to get that caboose and the tracks down your driveway!! 

Michael


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Michael,

I'll be glad to let you know. I don't know how much advance warning I will have.

The guy with the bulldozer should be here tomorrow and the mover plans to be here to be sure the ground is prepped the way he wants it. 

With the recent rain I don't know if the soft ground will be a problem or not.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry , you are really into large scasle now , good luck .


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday we went "Caboose Shopping" as we looked for information and accessories for our caboose.

First we went to Arkadelphia, Arkansas because they have a caboose from the same series as ours.

Unlike our caboose theirs was not gutted so we could see what the interior looks like. It was locked so we could not get inside it but we could look in through the windows and that was sufficient to see that there is little free space inside their caboose. For that reason a fully restored caboose would not be very useful for our purposes.

The stove alone was huge and takes up a great deal of space. We will discontinue our consideration of trying to find an original stove but for the short term we bought a small fake wood-burning stove that is electric. It puts out 1500 watts of heat with simulated wood logs burning so it will do for a start. We can use additional electric heaters until we get a real wood-burning stove (smaller than the original).

We decided to proceed to Reader, Arkansas to see if there were any remnants of the old Reader Railroad. We were amazed to discover that the Reader Railroad is still there and is even still in operation - if only currently for the movies

They even have a web site

http://readerrailroad.com/

We found someone there and were treated to a wonderful grand tour lasting several hours showing us their entire operation. The Reader Railroad has been providing many of the Steam Locomotives and Rolling Stock for some major motion pictures.

We also obtained a lot of very useful information that we will be able to use as we proceed to restore our caboose.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 12/22/2008 7:06 AM
Jerry , you are really into large scasle now , good luck .


Hi Dennis,

If G Gauge is Large Scale then this must be Super Colossal Scale!!!

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll say one thing Jerry. You have picked one heck of project. Glade to see you could save the caboose. I spent 5 years on the Mopac and rode in many of those style cabooses. Later RJD


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry looks like you are doing your homework. I'm sure you will pass the test and be rewarded with a nice restored caboose.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I appropriate the people like Jerry that can preserve some of the past RR history. Have you visited the Mopac museum in Osawatomie, Ks I'm sure they have some good stuff there also. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12/22/2008 9:41 AM
I'll say one thing Jerry. You have picked one heck of project. Glade to see you could save the caboose. I spent 5 years on the Mopac and rode in many of those style cabooses. Later RJD


Hi RJD,

Thank you for your comments. One thing I hope to find out is whether our caboose #13641 ever ran in Arkansas before it was sold. I have heard that long ago railroads often assigned a caboose to a specific conductor but that later the practice was discontinued. On another forum (MoPac Preserved Cabooses) I am trying to find historical information about this caboose. I would be interested in any background you might be able to provide on this or other MoPac caboose activities and operations.

I did find out from the Arkadelphia caboose that what I had thought was an external tool box is actually a battery box. Theirs had an old (apparently 12 volt) battery still in it.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12/22/2008 4:33 PM
I appropriate the people like Jerry that can preserve some of the past RR history. Have you visited the Mopac museum in Osawatomie, Ks I'm sure they have some good stuff there also. Later RJD


Now you have done it. We had never heard of the Mopac museum in Osawatomie, Ks and now we are probably going to have to go and visit it.

I just got home from spending all day freezing my butt off replacing missing windows. I got something covering all but 3 cupola windows and there is freezing rain predicted for tomorrow so I have to go back later tonight and get those last 3 windows covered. Gradually I am figuring out how to replace windows in a caboose - something I have managed not to have to know for 64 years.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 12/22/2008 12:10 PM
Jerry looks like you are doing your homework. I'm sure you will pass the test and be rewarded with a nice restored caboose.


Hi Henson,

I think it would be accurate to say that this is the "biggest" project I have ever tackled. I am beginning to wonder just what the passing grade is. Finding out where to find parts for a real railroad caboose is turning into a real challenge. Back before I retired I could have pretended to be "selling" and got in and out of all sorts of railroad places. Now I have to figure out a different approach. 

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I happen to go back to Osawatomie in 2005 and stumble across the museum. It is located close to the old Mopac RR. It was closed the day I was there. Mater of fact this is where I worked out of. Be interesting to see what they have. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 

If you plan on going to Osawatomie, then plan on stopping in Atchison Kansas too, there are 2 fully restored versions of your caboose at the railroad museum there.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 

Here is where to go to find the rubber seal to mount your windows. Find the right size based on your steel and glass thickness. Generally you can order it from your local autoparts store or body shop, 

http://www.trimlok.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=16


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 12/26/2008 9:08 PM
Jerry, 

If you plan on going to Osawatomie, then plan on stopping in Atchison Kansas too, there are 2 fully restored versions of your caboose at the railroad museum there.


We are discovering that this "caboose thing" is a hobby by itself complete with its own forums etc. It sounds like restoring it is going to be both interesting and challenging.

Last night we went to Lowes and bought a wood burning stove. We might find a better and cheaper one but at least when the caboose arrives if nothing better is available we will be able to get some smoke coming out of the chimney - at least there will be once we figure out how to get a 350 lb stove out of the pickup and into the caboose.

At least the price of gas is way down so trips will a lot less expensive.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 12/26/2008 9:15 PM
Jerry, 

Here is where to go to find the rubber seal to mount your windows. Find the right size based on your steel and glass thickness. Generally you can order it from your local autoparts store or body shop, 

http://www.trimlok.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=16


That will help. There are also pairs of tongue and groove seals that close the gap between the cupola sliding windows that will have to be replaced.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The next 9 days are looking promising for moving the caboose.

Rain today followed by 9 days of pretty good (dry) weather with only 1 day with 30% of showers. The guy with the bulldozer should be here Monday and hopefully we will be able to move the caboose a day or two after that.

Today I'll be back at the caboose to remove the rods from under the caboose and to hopefully remove the steps so they don't get damaged in the move. So far there has been no further vandalism or attempts to break into the caboose - which is my primary concern until we can get the caboose moved.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/driving/interstate/tenday/72007?from=hrly_topnav_driving

Meanwhile I need to see if I can get the branches that overhang our driveway cut. The caboose roof without the cupola is 12 1/2 feet high which is going to make every bit of its movement challenging.

Jerry


----------



## trainjunkie (Jan 3, 2009)

Jerry, 

I stumbled on this site and your caboose thread doing a search on Google for some specific Mopac caboose info. I thought you might like to know about a group on the 'net that might be able to provide some information and resources for your project. Check out the RR Caboose group on Yahoo, which has a lot of members who own their own full-size cabooses. There are even a couple Mopac cab owners there. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RRcaboose/ 

Cheers! 

Mike


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Someone else had suggested the RRcaboose group and I started asking most of my questions there once I had found it.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

If it hasn't been mentioned before, Ozark Mountain Railcar sells cabooses and parts...however, their parts web page is not available right now.... 

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/parts.htm


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John Huebner on 01/04/2009 3:46 PM
If it hasn't been mentioned before, Ozark Mountain Railcar sells cabooses and parts...however, their parts web page is not available right now.... 

http://www.ozarkmountainrailcar.com/parts.htm


Hi John,

Thank you for bringing up that web site. They should be quite helpful once they get their parts up and running.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*UPDATE:*


*THE CABOOSE HAS BEEN MOVED AND IT IS NOW HERE!!!* 


The actual move took place Tuesday and Wednesday. Everything was moved onto our property on Tuesday but the final reassembly was not completed until Wednesday.

The move was really interesting to watch and I can post photos if anyone is interested.

Jerry


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeerrryyyy? Of course we want pictures. What were you thinking?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well yeah Jerry, we WANTZ pix!


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*ABSOLUTELY JERRY, PICTURES PLEASE!!! *







Glad to hear the move went OK.







Tom


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Jerry, you're just teasing us, you're doing something that all the rest of us would love to do if we could, and you think we don't want to see pictures, many many many pictures.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's the beef (pic's).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 01/22/2009 8:45 PM
Where's the beef (pic's).


I'll start posting some photos soon.

As everyone can guess these past few days have been very hectic. 

Just as I was starting to think we could get the caboose moved before vandals struck again - they did. Once again all the windows were knocked out and this time they tried to kick in the back door (held by a LARGE padlock) damaging the door in the process.

Fortunately we have had a week of no rain helping dry the ground so the contractor could get his bulldozer in to level the place the caboose was going and to spread a couple of loads of gravel both for the tracks and for parking on the side of the driveway in front of the caboose.

We also had time to get the trees cut that overhang the driveway for clearance of the caboose.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

OK. Here are a few photos:

First is from a few weeks ago










This morning the sun rose to a new view










The boarded up windows are all removed because I've been having new glass cut to install in all window frames.










Yesterday was mainly spent getting new windows cut and pressure washing the entire interior in preparation for painting.

Also the original wiring was for a 12 volt DC system so I've been working on getting 120 VAC to the caboose so it can be wired for electrical outlets, lights etc. 

Currently there is nothing electrical in the caboose other than some wiring in conduit that goes to the outside marker lights.

Jerry


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

How's your budget doing? Any big surprises?


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Jerry, glad to see you got it home. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks cool there. WIsh I had one.....


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By jamarti on 01/23/2009 3:25 PM
How's your budget doing? Any big surprises? 


So far the only major increase was self-inflicted. 

The mover I had originally intended to use had quoted $4000 before he looked at it but then upped his price to $5,500 without giving any reason when he came and looked at the caboose and where we were going to put it. He also said he had moved the caboose before to its current location.

I then found another mover (recommended by others). This mover quoted $4,500 to move it and I told him if that was a firm price he had the job. He accepted it.

After looking over the caboose I noticed that there was some significant damage that appeared to have been done during a previous move and after hearing some horror stories and seeing how several cabooses had been seriously damaged during moves I decided to buy myself some insurance. I told the mover I would pay an extra $500 if the caboose was delivered and installed with NO FURTHER DAMAGE to it during the move. 

After the caboose was completely relocated I checked it over, found no new damage and asked how much? The mover said $4,500 but I went ahead and paid the extra $500 I had offered. I felt that I had got my money's worth.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Here they are - plenty of photos:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Caboose%20Move/


I put them into a separate directory so they can be viewed in the sequence they were taken. I've never seen photos or heard of a caboose being moved this way but it worked out very well with no damage to the caboose in the process.

Since the forum rules are such that photos posted on the forum give the forum administration certain rights to those photos (which I agree with) I think it is better that the photos are kept separate from the forum so there can be no question about my retaining all rights to the photos.

If anyone has any questions about any part of the move feel free to ask and I will try to clear up anything that seems unclear.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My favorite photo. You could call this "The one that got away."

This is the UP Caboose at Ward, Arkansas. I was unsuccessful in getting either Ward or Jacksonville to part with their cabooses.










I could not resist getting a photo of my caboose as it passed the Ward Caboose.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the Jacksonville Caboose and it represents what is happening to cabooses all across the country. This is what motivated us to buy the Cabot Caboose (to protect it from such a future):





















Jacksonville was also unwilling to consider selling their caboose preferring to keep it with hopes of eventual restoration.

The employees of Union Pacific had donated their labor and UP donated the materials to repaint this caboose just a few years ago.

Jerry


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

The link is not working Jerry. 

Craig


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 01/24/2009 6:28 AM
The link is not working Jerry. 

Craig


Hi Craig,

Try this one:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Caboose%20Move/

(I also changed the original link to this one)

Thanks for letting me know.

Jerry


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Jerry, 
Those pics are great! Being able to watch the progress of the move step by step is very interesting. Having a "real" piece of RR history is every RR'ers dream. Plus you get to preserve a piece of history. That is so sad to see what vandals can do. They've got nothing better to do than destroy something that doesn't belong to them. Congrats on your purchase and "thank you" for taking this step to keep history alive! 
I do however have a question, how far did you have to have it trailered to get to your house? 

Thanks again, and good luck with this project! 

Paul


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

That was a very interesting way of moving a heavy item, the one part that really had me shaking my head was the use of the smaller flatbed trucks to hold up the respective caboose ends when loading and unloading, really quite sharp. Thanks for giving access to the photographs they were very interesting.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Steamnutt on 01/24/2009 6:57 AM
Jerry, 
Those pics are great! Being able to watch the progress of the move step by step is very interesting. Having a "real" piece of RR history is every RR'ers dream. Plus you get to preserve a piece of history. That is so sad to see what vandals can do. They've got nothing better to do than destroy something that doesn't belong to them. Congrats on your purchase and "thank you" for taking this step to keep history alive! 
I do however have a question, how far did you have to have it trailered to get to your house? 

Thanks again, and good luck with this project! 

Paul 



Hi Paul,

You are most welcome.

The caboose was 6 miles from the school grounds to our home and the route they took was a few miles further (they could never have made the turn into our driveway via the short route).

When I first thought about this project I counted over 50 power lines etc. that were hanging low over the road on the short route. The PVC piping on the top of the caboose was put there to guide the power lines over the top of the cupola. Unfortunately I had to let them cut the chimney off but it was badly damaged to begin with so would probably have had to be replaced anyway (I just don't know how I will do it - or for that matter how to get the new 350 lb wood burning stove into the caboose).

While the restoration is just at the beginning of a new project, finding, convincing the school district to sell the caboose, successfully bidding on it and then and getting the caboose here has been a 4 year project with never a great expectation of success.

Jerry

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 01/24/2009 7:58 AM
Jerry

That was a very interesting way of moving a heavy item, the one part that really had me shaking my head was the use of the smaller flatbed trucks to hold up the respective caboose ends when loading and unloading, really quite sharp. Thanks for giving access to the photographs they were very interesting.



Hi Steve,

I had to see it to believe it. I just could not imagine how they were going to move it and was dreading my anticipated use of jacks to lift it up expecting significant damage from it.

The alternative of hiring a huge crane capable of lifting a 40-50,000 lb caboose plus flatbed trailers, semi's etc. to haul it was cost prohibitive. I'd been advised I could probably not move it for less than $10k which made it a non-starter. The school people told me that it had cost them $6-$8,000 just to move it a couple of blocks several years ago.

They accomplished the move with 3 flatbed trucks, a tractor trailer and miscellaneous other items. The work was done by 5-6 men and it was obvious the boss knew exactly what he were doing. His dad helped the first day and told me he has been doing this for 50 years.

I thought it was super slick to make rails out of 6" x 6"s to roll the wheels out and later back under the caboose and then to use those 6" x 6"'s to create a "road" over the rails and ties to drive the tractor (truck) pulling the caboose over them to position the caboose where the wheels could be reinstalled.

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

Yes, it just goes to show that there are still plenty of people around that know how to use what they've got to the maximum and don't require the latest in technology to accomplish things. Hey, you can now claim that your new rolling stock had at one time operated on a pole road, albeit for a very short time.









I had to have a tree service take out a dead pine tree (i.e. took lightning three hits to kill it), anyway the tree was in the back and the only way was with a crane going over the house. When the set up to spot the crane they used heavy timbers to block the sidewalk and keep from cracking it to pieces. After the crane was spotted and set in, one guy rode the headache ball up, then secured the sling just below the branches. Then set his lines and came down about one third the height of the tree, they tensioned the cable, he made the cut and over the house went the tree top. Two more cuts, one taking the next third, and the last about 2" above the ground and that part was done.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 01/24/2009 8:45 AM
Jerry

Yes, it just goes to show that there are still plenty of people around that know how to use what they've got to the maximum and don't require the latest in technology to accomplish things. Hey, you can now claim that your new rolling stock had at one time operated on a pole road, albeit for a very short time.












Hi Steve,

I am always impressed when someone comes up with a way of doing something that works and never occurred to me to do it that way.

The first thing I've got to do is to get rid of the "battery power" (12 Volt DC system) and convert the caboose to 120 Volt AC. I can't have anyone accusing me of having a battery powered caboose - even though I did think about doing it just for the heck of it).

As with my layouts a battery system would not work in the caboose in that I could hardly power a MIG welder with a 12 volt battery.







I need the welder to re-weld the triangular plates (stops) to the rails to prevent the caboose from rolling off the rails. My wife does not like to get into the caboose because she is concerned that it could roll.

Actually I will probably install a 12 volt battery in the caboose to power the crossing signals. 

I once saw where someone had built a garden gauge layout with hand made wood tracks so I guess he could now claim my caboose has made wooden tracks prototypical.









Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

When I saw the pictures of the "Ward" and "Jacksonville" UP cabooses a light bulb went off in my head. Looking in my train photos I found a "sister" caboose just outside of Walden, CO. It is # UP 25408 and in pretty good shape. I just checked with Google maps and found in with the Satallite images and zoomed in with the street view so it is still there. Not far off number wise from the Jacksonville caboose. I have a pretty decent picture of it and I could email to you if you wanted. The windows are slightly different but no graffiti.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

My wife does not like to get into the caboose because she is concerned that it could roll.



Does the caboose not have a hand brake? If so just crank the brake down and it will be fine! If not, I would go with your idea. You'd be amazed at how little effort it takes to get a railcar rolling. Got any caboose keys or locks yet? I'm sure you could find at least an old MP caboose key, and maybe get someone to make you a lock to work with the key.

Enjoy the project.
Craig


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By jamarti on 01/24/2009 3:26 PM
Jerry:

When I saw the pictures of the "Ward" and "Jacksonville" UP cabooses a light bulb went off in my head. Looking in my train photos I found a "sister" caboose just outside of Walden, CO. It is # UP 25408 and in pretty good shape. I just checked with Google maps and found in with the Satallite images and zoomed in with the street view so it is still there. Not far off number wise from the Jacksonville caboose. I have a pretty decent picture of it and I could email to you if you wanted. The windows are slightly different but no graffiti. 



Yes, we would like to get a photo of the other UP caboose. We are finding cabooses to be an interesting subject as we try to figure out what everything does and what the differences are.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 01/24/2009 5:15 PM
My wife does not like to get into the caboose because she is concerned that it could roll.



Does the caboose not have a hand brake? If so just crank the brake down and it will be fine! If not, I would go with your idea. You'd be amazed at how little effort it takes to get a railcar rolling. Got any caboose keys or locks yet? I'm sure you could find at least an old MP caboose key, and maybe get someone to make you a lock to work with the key.

Enjoy the project.
Craig 





Hi Craig,

Unfortunately I had to disconnect and remove the brake rods to prepare the caboose for shipping (the brake rods had to be removed to release the truck when the caboose body was lifted). In the process I discovered that some of the brake rods were never connected when the caboose was last moved and the pins to connect them are missing so I'll have to find replacements for those pins before I can connect the brakes. I do want to get the brakes working again if only for the realism of it.

I have the original locks but replaced them with Yale locks that I have keys to. The original locks do not seem to be adjustable which makes me wonder if all caboose keys may be the same. I will have keys made and replace the original locks when done.

The good news is that a friend of my son-in-law came by today and welded the stops back to the rails so the caboose is now unable to move forward or backward. He used my welder but he knows what he is doing with a welding machine while I do not. I figured that to hold a 50,000 lb caboose in place it called for a welder who knew what he was doing.

What is interesting is that I spend a lot of time in the caboose before it was moved and it was rock solid. Now, after the move, the caboose has a noticeable tendency to rock very slightly side to side. it is only noticeable if doors are left open because they tend to squeak slightly with the movement. i suspect the rocking will stop once the caboose settles down on the springs.

Today I managed to wire a temporary circuit panel in the caboose so we now have electricity to run heat, lights, welder etc.

Tomorrow I plan to get the telephone wires connected.

Slowly but surely the caboose is improving.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Jerry, 
If you have access to an appliance cart with a strap, you should be able to get your stove inside by using one of these. With the help of a couple folks, you should be able to take it right up the steps on the caboose. 

Hope this helps 
Paul


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 01/24/2009 6:54 PM
Nice job!


Thanks Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Steamnutt on 01/24/2009 7:05 PM
Jerry, 
If you have access to an appliance cart with a strap, you should be able to get your stove inside by using one of these. With the help of a couple folks, you should be able to take it right up the steps on the caboose. 

Hope this helps 
Paul


That is a good idea and one I may try soon.

Yesterday afternoon with 4 halogen lights and a small electric heater the caboose warmed up nicely. This morning I went to the caboose about 5:30 am and turned on the lights and heater (it was 28 degrees outside). I started to think that the wood burning stove could wait until next winter.

After 2 hours it still felt like it was about 28 degrees inside the caboose!

My original thoughts that heating a huge steel caboose would require a lot of heat seem to be turning out to be correct. My wife had wondered why I wanted a wood burning stove rated at 1,500 square feet but with a steel caboose surrounded by woods (free fuel) I think it was the smart thing to do. Besides, a caboose would not look right without a working chimney. Now I've got to figure out how to get the chimney replaced.

Jerry


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

UP sister caboose in Colorado. Oh my gosh, I'm having to learn about photos. I think this link will take you to my 1st class web space. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jamarti/Caboose/100_0760.JPG


If it doesn't work, HELP?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By jamarti on 01/25/2009 10:12 AM
Jerry

UP sister caboose in Colorado. Oh my gosh, I'm having to learn about photos. I think this link will take you to my 1st class web space. 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jamarti/Caboose/100_0760.JPG


If it doesn't work, HELP?



The link worked fine.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Does your caboose have any type of wall/ceiling insulation? 4 halogen lights and a space heater would/should be okay unless there is no insulation. If not, then those big metal walls are a big heat sink!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By jamarti on 01/25/2009 12:44 PM
Does your caboose have any type of wall/ceiling insulation? 4 halogen lights and a space heater would/should be okay unless there is no insulation. If not, then those big metal walls are a big heat sink! 


Apparently there is Fiberglas insulation in the walls. I don't know about the ceiling but would guess that since the walls are insulated the ceiling would be also.

Two 1500 watt heaters seem to work OK. Unfortunately we had to switch to oil based paint and the fumes force us to keep the doors partially open.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One of the first things that people ask when my wife or I mention that we bought a caboose is "WHY?"

My wife tends to answer that the caboose is her "new kitchen" in that it cost less than many people spend to remodel their kitchens.

I may have come up with a better answer.

I have been curious just how much square footage the caboose has (it is a LARGE caboose). Today I got out the measuring tape and the inside dimensions are about 30 feet by 8 2/3 feet which comes to 250 square feet. By the time we are done we expect to have about $10k in it including the move, electrical, plumbing, septic system etc.

That comes to $40.00 per square foot. Perhaps we should simply say that it was a relatively inexpensive room addition to our home.









Several years ago my mother in law spent $10k just to add a screened porch to her home which added far less space and was of far inferior construction. When she moved to a nursing home (before we could sell her house) we had to spend a few thousand dollars to fix the roof to that porch which leaked from the day it was built.

The next thing folks tend to ask is "What will you do with it?"

The answers we have come up with so far are:

1.It will be used as a playhouse for our granddaughters when they come to visit.
2. It will be a clubhouse for the bi-monthly meetings (and projects) of our Garden Railway Club.
3, it will give us a place for our Garden Railway Club members to hang out, have BBQ's etc. whenever we feel like it. 
4. It will give me a place to get on the Internet when my wife is sleeping on weekends.
5. It will give me a place to work on large scale trains (or other stuff) when my wife is sleeping on weekends.
6. it will give me a place to watch TV when I don't want to watch the stuff my wife likes to watch on TV.
7. It will give me a place to spend a lot of my time doing what I want - with the house heat and AC turned way down when my wife is at work.
8. The trailer layout will be moved next to the caboose so I will have a place to run trains when my wife is asleep in the house.
9. The cupola will be a wildlife observation/photography platform (we intend to plant crops to feed and attract wildlife).
10. The cupola will probably be used as a shooting platform for occasional target shooting.

Last but perhaps most important it will be used as an exercise room so I can focus on recovering from diabetes.

Actually I am considering the possibility of a 12th use for the caboose. Weighing 50,000 lbs it should be a pretty good "storm cellar" from which we could probably enjoy watching even severe storms. I would think that it would take a direct hit by a very strong tornado to actually knock the caboose over. It may actually be safer than anywhere in our home should a tornado ever hit. Even though the cupola has a lot of glass we would just be a few steps away from the safety of steel closets with no glass.

All in all it may be the most practical and cost effective thing that we have purchased in many years.

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

That last use for the caboose, i.e. use as a storm shelter, I don't think that would really be a great idea. While the steel construction would provide a goodly amount of protection from flying debris. The chances for roll-over of the car would I think be pretty great. That much flat area exposed (i.e. the long sides) will provide a great deal of leverage to any wind (think of a sailboat rigged fore & aft). I remember seeing photographs not too far back of in-service rail cars being overturned by heavy winds and there are plenty of pictures of tractor-trailer rigs overturned.

While the protection from direct injury from flying debris is there, I would think the biggest danger would be from the sudden movement of all the unsecured items inside, in the case of a roll-over. Think of all the supplies that may be stored in there for your modeling work, especially all the chemicals that could accidentally get mixed, or the new wood stove breaking loose and shifting. Once again think of a sailing ship and all the securing that must be done as a normal course of events and yet get a bad storm and all bets are off as to just what may or may not break free.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Steve,

You are probably correct. For storms short of tornadoes though it should be a nice viewing platform. I will probably sink a ground rod and ground the caboose just to be a bit extra safe even though it is grounded via the circuit panel.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

We are making slow progress on restoring the inside of the caboose. Actually it probably should not be described as restoring it in that we are not restoring any of the equipment that MoPac removed but instead remodeling(?) it to remove the nasty graffiti vandals had painted all over it. This photo is about the only one that is post-able (the other graffiti is too vulgar).












So far my wife has repainted (inside) the long end and the cupola. It has taken 5 coats of paint to cover the graffiti.

Meanwhile I've been busy replacing most of the wiring and added multiple circuits to handle future anticipated electrical requirements.

It turned out that the wire in the caboose was actually rated at 600 volts and is stranded #12 AWG. The wire was all black insulated and very flexible. I pulled the wire and it was clearly marked but the markings were not visible in the small lengths in the electrical boxes.

I am replacing it with #12 THHN which will at least give me color coding (black & white) so I will know hot from neutral.

While I could have left the wiring in the caboose and used it I found that there had been a fire at some time in the caboose's past (in the short end) so rather than risk using unknown (potentially damaged) wiring I've elected to replace it all.

It also turned out that the light fixture and switches were also rated for 120 - 250 volts so I could have used them but they were in such a condition that I elected to replace them anyway.

I could not remove the circuit breaker panel because it is welded to the caboose but I was able to find a Homeline 125 amp 6 breaker panel that I could fit into the old panel box shell with some modifications to the new breaker panel will much more readily handle the new 120 VAC circuits that I am installing.

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you're making progress, and having an enjoyable time between the two of you. Can't ask for better than that.

The decision to remove all the old wiring and receptacles was most likely the best route to take. Like you have said, this way you're working with known quantities.

One step at a time and before you know it, it'll all be done.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Jerry, thanks for posting that directory of the move photos. *







From what I saw, looks like you got you're money's worth from the move crew; had a chance to watch some heavy equipment riggers in action myself the years I worked in the machine tool industry, looked like your crew knew what they were doing.









*Good luck on your restoration efforts *







, keep us posted on your progress. *Don't envy your having to remove the "tagger *







*art (!*







*!)" , *something they've been fighting here in town for the last year or so.







(On buildings rather than railroad equipment). Glad I'm *not *modeling modern-era equipment!







*Tom*


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/01/2009 4:43 AM
Sounds like you're making progress, and having an enjoyable time between the two of you. Can't ask for better than that.

The decision to remove all the old wiring and receptacles was most likely the best route to take. Like you have said, this way you're working with known quantities.

One step at a time and before you know it, it'll all be done.











Hi Steve,

My wife and I had a laugh regarding "having an enjoyable time" but in truth the caboose has given us the greatest mutual project we have had in many years. Typically Marilyn and I have very different projects such as I worked on the layouts and she worked on the garden. With the caboose our projects were different (I do the electrical etc. while she does the painting) but we are doing most of it together.

We are approaching the point of not wanting to face yet another day of working on the caboose but we can't start on actually using it until the painting, electrical and windows have been completed.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Tom Lapointe on 02/01/2009 8:37 PM
*Jerry, thanks for posting that directory of the move photos. *







From what I saw, looks like you got you're money's worth from the move crew; had a chance to watch some heavy equipment riggers in action myself the years I worked in the machine tool industry, looked like your crew knew what they were doing.









*Good luck on your restoration efforts *







, keep us posted on your progress. *Don't envy your having to remove the "tagger *







*art (!*







*!)" , *something they've been fighting here in town for the last year or so.







(On buildings rather than railroad equipment). Glad I'm *not *modeling modern-era equipment!







*Tom* 



Hi Tom,

Just watching the movers at work was real education for me. Time and again I would wonder how they could do something only to be amazed at their simple but efficient way of doing it. 

I will never understand how anyone could describe graffiti as "art." Some have described it as such on TV etc. To me it is nothing less than pure malicious destruction of the property of others whether the other involved is a city, company or individual. I made my sentiments clear when I posted signs on the caboose offering a $1,000 reward for information leading to the arrest, FELONY CONVICTION and imprisonment of the BURGLARS and VANDALS causing the destruction of the caboose. I gave a copy of the poster to the police chief and told him that I would be happy to pay the $1,000 reward to any police officer as well as to any citizen. No reports were forthcoming.

What annoyed me further was when the caboose was yet again broken into and when I filed a criminal report with the police and asked that an officer investigate the break in and damage, the female officer who responded said she did not see any damage! She never looked inside to see the damage to the door that they had tried to kick in and did not even notice that every single window had been kicked out (again).

I did more than my share of dumb things when I was a kid but I never was inclined to vandalize or try to destroy the property of others. 

Covering the graffiti took 5 coats of paint including 4 coats of stain blockers (the black and red graffiti kept bleeding or showing through). Even now if one looks closely some of the damage that was done with knives etc. still shows through slightly.

Most municipal cabooses we have looked at have had major damage done to them by vandals. Many now have bars welded across the (broken or missing) windows and some are totally welded up including all windows and doors. 

As we work on the caboose we keep discovering further damage caused by water that has been leaking into the caboose over many years. It is hard to tell if this damage was done before it was given to the school or since. In places the metal interior walls have rusted through at the base. The interior metal walls are actually quite thin.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*We are happy to announce that the caboose has been restored to the point that club meetings can now be held in the caboose. *
The inside of the caboose has been repainted, the 12 volt DC circuits have been replaced with 120 volt AC circuits, lighting, heating and telephones have been installed and we are equipping it with furniture, a work bench, a computer work station etc. Plumbing will come later but meanwhile a small refrigerator, water container, microwave, coffee pot and other small appliances for cooking have been installed. 
I'll post some photos once we get a bit further along.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, that's fast work Jerry.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 02/06/2009 7:50 AM
*We are happy to announce that the caboose has been restored to the point that club meetings can now be held in the caboose. *
The inside of the caboose has been repainted, the 12 volt DC circuits have been replaced with 120 volt AC circuits, lighting, heating and telephones have been installed and we are equipping it with furniture, a work bench, a computer work station etc. Plumbing will come later but meanwhile a small refrigerator, water container, microwave, coffee pot and other small appliances for cooking have been installed.  
I'll post some photos once we get a bit further along.

Jerry



Yo, cous - most important thing there is the coffee pot.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 02/06/2009 9:30 AM
Man, that's fast work Jerry.


Hi Jerry,

It may seem fast but it is all I have been working on day after day since we got the caboose. I am really looking forward to reaching the point where I can start to relax and begin enjoying the caboose - which I think will be soon.

Yesterday was a milestone in that I finally installed the glass in the 4 side windows of the cupola. Now both doors and half the cupola have glass windows so I can now see outside of the caboose from inside. One disadvantage of glass compared to the Lexan that was in the window frames is that unlike Lexan the glass requires a perfectly straight channel to install it and the vandals had done a lot of damage to the window frames when they (repeatedly) kicked the windows out.

A big reason for my wanting the caboose was for wildlife watching. There is not all that much wildlife but I did see a couple of deer when I stepped outside the front door of the house Wednesday (doe and fawn) and I will be putting out chops (crushed corn) again to get the deer close to the caboose.

With the windows in the cupola I can now sit up there and watch for deer etc.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 02/06/2009 10:25 AM

Yo, cous - most important thing there is the coffee pot.



tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/




Hi Cousin,

We seem a bit reversed. You're the Brit and want coffee while I'm the Yank and I usually start my day with tea. I'm sitting here with my morning cuppa Tetley's.









I was playing with Google Earth yesterday and was surprised at how clear I could see RAF Alconbury.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Glad there is light at the end of the tunnel. I sure would not feed the deer though, they can sure mess up track! Now eating them....


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry,

Congrats on the caboose. I'd love to have one for several of the same reasons as yourself. Not to mention the cool factor.

As far as the tornado shelter.....there is a caboose in the town of Comins, MI that after a tornado rolled thru town it was the only thing standing....they rebuilt they town and the caboose remains. Actually the reason it resists blowing over would be because the wind can go under it.

Brian Briggs


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 02/07/2009 1:29 PM
Jerry, 
Glad there is light at the end of the tunnel. I sure would not feed the deer though, they can sure mess up track! Now eating them....


Hi Jerry,

In my case most of my outside layout is elevated. The deer tend to stay away from the house and the caboose is far enough from the house and layout that even if they came right up to the caboose there would not be a layout they could harm. 

I'll be moving the trailer layout to the side of the caboose but it too is high enough that the deer will leave it alone.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By DTI356 on 02/07/2009 1:50 PM
Jerry,

Congrats on the caboose. I'd love to have one for several of the same reasons as yourself. Not to mention the cool factor.

As far as the tornado shelter.....there is a caboose in the town of Comins, MI that after a tornado rolled thru town it was the only thing standing....they rebuilt they town and the caboose remains. Actually the reason it resists blowing over would be because the wind can go under it.

Brian Briggs



Hi Brian,

I appreciate the information. It tends to reinforce my thoughts that it would take a direct hit from a really strong tornado to knock the caboose over. A caboose that is connected to a line of boxcars would seem much more vulnerable to winds.

There is also a line of trees behind the caboose which would possibly tend to lower the winds actually hitting the caboose.

A friend of mine has been annoyed for over 20 years because he stayed home during a tornado alert rather than coming with me when I caught a 8 1/2 lb large mouth bass (and I'm a lousy fisherman).

I once missed a major tornado by about 2 minutes when hail caused me to stop under an overpass. I figure that if a tornado is in my future I'd rather see it coming. Another one hit a motel after I had changed my reservation and one year we had 3 tornadoes within 5 miles of our home. 

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 

Enjoyed the pictures of the move. Quite a feat for any movers I would think. Looking forward 
to a visit in person perhaps this summer. 

Monte


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 02/09/2009 7:23 PM
Jerry, 

Enjoyed the pictures of the move. Quite a feat for any movers I would think. Looking forward 
to a visit in person perhaps this summer. 

Monte


Hi Monte,

We will look forward to your visit.

Each day we get closer to being ready for visitors.

Today installed the concrete steps so it will be easier to enter the caboose.

Also my son and grandsons managed to get the 325 lb wood burning stove up and into the caboose. I managed to get the portable air conditioner, air compressor,r shop VAC, and computer into the caboose (none of which are connected yet.

The PC was a disappointment in that it is almost unused but out of warranty and it turned out to be dead on arrival (no power). 

The caboose is quickly starting to take shape inside if not outside yet.

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry,
This is great, you have your own caboose!!!! how cool is that, pictures were great as well...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 02/10/2009 2:16 PM
Jerry,
This is great, you have your own caboose!!!! how cool is that, pictures were great as well...











Hi Nicholas,

Thank you for your comments.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

A further update on our progress...

Most of the interior has now been painted (5 coats to cover the graffiti) and yesterday I finished sealing most of the holes in the floor. As I sealed the hole for the old commode holding tank I discovered that the new toilet drain will have to go down through the floor and then through the steel battery box under the caboose. That is going to be a challenge to figure out how to do it.

The wiring is now done with a new circuit panel installed and all new wiring with fluorescent lighting both on walls, ceiling and over the workbench.

It takes four 1,500 watt electric heaters to heat it up in the mornings and the portable air conditioner will probably prove marginal but I hope to manage with it as I do not want to have to make any permanent holes for a wall mounted air conditioner. I suspect the caboose is going to be an energy hog to heat and cool it but at least there is insulation in the walls, ceiling and floor.

Additionally I managed to get the original locks re-keyed and have reinstalled them. They are not fancy or particularly sturdy but they were the original locks so I wanted to keep them.

I had installed a wall mount for a TV that was rated at 27" and 100 lbs but when I put a TV on it, I did not trust it to hold the weight. A call to the manufacturer discovered that there was a recall and the mount was not to be trusted. Since I could not use a TV I already had I went with a (relatively) inexpensive HDTV which called for a new HDTV Satellite Dish. One benefit was that I have wired the TV to an external camera so I can watch for deer etc. via the TV rather than having to climb the cupola to do so.

My primary achievement (in my opinion) has been to build a support for an exercise bike across the left and right cupola steps. This lowers the bike so I can ride it without bumping my head on the ceiling and to have a clear view out of the cupola windows while exercising on the bike. 

At this point the caboose has extensive lighting and electrical outlets, heat, air conditioning, TV, refrigerator, workbench, computer bench, microwave, all but the front and rear cupola windows and side windows have been replaced, most of the interior has been painted, steps have been installed, a sink is in but not installed, shelving for the workbench and cupola has been installed, and in general is pretty much ready for use.

I should be able to post some photos over the next few days.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, you've (collectively) been busy indeed, that's a lot of progress. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW! Jerry, you're an inspiration to all of us. I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Man, you've been hitting it HARD! Keep it up!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have been one busy beaver. Can't wit to see some of next photo's of the caboose. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

There have been a few frustrating days such as today when I've been unable to get a DSL router to work in the caboose. I managed to get a DSL modem to work but the first router I tried (which had worked fine the last time I used it) seems broken now. another router I found the router but not the AC adapter and I found an adapter to another router but not the router. I need the router so I can run the DSL into the caboose as part of the home network and to connect the HDTV DVR to the satellite.

On the plus side (I think) I now have at least 5 raccoons that now come to the chopped corn I put out to attract the deer. No deer (at the corn anyway) but now about 7:30 each evening the fat chubby raccoons come to feast on the corn. They even found and emptied a squirrel feeder I had put out.

I moved where I put the corn to just out from the cupola and this does not seem to bother the raccoons. Two were close enough that I could hear them chatter to each other as they attempted to body shove each other away from the corn. I could not see them well as the security light was too far away so I held a trouble light (75 watt) out of the cupola window to see them better. They glanced up at the light and then went back to feeding.

I don't know how many raccoons there are in total but they go through a bucket of chops (chopped corn) in a night!

I think the caboose is positioned just right in that it is in the field and far enough from the house and shop that the animals do not avoid it as much as they tend to avoid the house.

If I use the external TV camera with the trouble light (for illumination) I should be able to watch TV and occasionally flip the TV to the outside camera to see when some critters are feeding at the chops (OK it's a lazy way to do it but I admit to being lazy).

From previous years I have a 12 volt motion detector I used to hang below a deer feeder that was connected to an alarm in the house to alert me when deer were at the feeders (I also used it to trigger cameras). Eventually I'll figure out how to hook it up again and see if it still works.

It's pretty neat to be "in the woods" in the caboose yet with most of the comforts of home. I'm now spending most of my days in the caboose from the time I get up until my wife gets home from work and on weekends from the time I get up until she gets up. I'm starting to think of the caboose as my "Half-Way house" in that when I am in it I am at home but not in the home.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, isn't it about time to post some update pictures?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By jamarti on 02/24/2009 5:55 PM
Jerry, isn't it about time to post some update pictures? 


OK. Here are some photos:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Inside%20Caboose/

I had intended/hoped to get the caboose "presentable" before posting photos but as soon as I get one project done or get one thing fixed I've started on another so rather than wait I just grabbed a camera and shot the photos as I walked through the caboose.

I started at the long side entrance and went through to the other end













This is looking back to the door












The green Santa Claus plastic tablecloths on the wall are used as temporary curtains (on magnetic hangers) I use to cover the door windows both for security and to keep the morning sun off the TV and monitor screens. They are also handy to darken the caboose when I want to watch a movie on TV. My wife bought the Santa Claus tablecloths on closeout and we use them as cheap tarps to cover the floor etc. when painting.


This shows the PC work station below the HDTV (with the crooked mount)













and the messy "kitchen"











The sink will be installed after I fix the floor where it had been burned from an apparent grease fire












I put an exercise bike in the right cupola where it can be installed in my "custom bike mount on the stairs of the cupola
































This way I can exercise on the bike with a view out of the cupola windows












There are also some photos looking out from the cupola left and right sides and out from the front and rear doors which should give some idea of what it is like to be in the caboose looking out at the world.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Caboose Fire...

Before we bought our caboose I noticed that one or two metal wall panels had been replaced with wood panels. I did not pay a lot of attention to it but I was curious.

After we bought the caboose we found that one corner of the floor in the short section had been burned and I later found that some of the PVC conduit in the ceiling of that part of the caboose had some fire damage (the wiring insulation was undamaged). There was evidence of fire damage in the covered up light housing as well.

I had no idea of when the damage might have occurred or how it might have happened until a friend sent me a copy of this video which (in my mind anyway) explained everything:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Inside%20Caboose/Grease%20Fire.wmv

When the Cabot School District owned the caboose they used it as a concession stand at ball games.

After seeing the video I can picture the caboose with a stove cooking French fries and the grease catching fire and someone attempting to put the fire out with water.

The damage to the caboose perfectly matches the video and the burning grease spilling onto the floor would cause exactly the sort of damage we found.

The damage to the caboose is minor because of its steel construction. I hope no one was seriously injured in the fire when it happened.

In the email I received was this advice:

"At the fire training school


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Question: What to MoPac and LGB Cabooses have in common?

Answer: Ball Bearing Wheels!

I discovered how important it is when (after having metal stops welded to the rails) I pulled out the last 2" x 4" and, to my surprise, the caboose started rolling down the tracks!!!

Since I had the land leveled before the track was laid, it never occurred to me that a very slight incline would be enough for the caboose to start rolling but it happened.

Fortunately I managed to stick the 2" x 4" back under the wheel and the caboose stopped immediately only having moved a couple of inches.

It could not have gone far because it would have hit the metal wedges (blocks) or the #2 electrical cables would have restrained it but I still will move it back just to be sure there is no stress on the electrical cables.

Frankly, I never would have thought that a 35 year old steel caboose's bearings would still be so effective that they would enable the 25 ton caboose to move. I was impressed.

Eventually I will reinstall the brake rods and get the mechanical brakes to function once again. I also went to the Arkansas Railroad Museum to find out how to power the caboose's air brakes. I want to get the air brakes back functioning again because I think it will be impressive and educational for young (and perhaps for old) visitors.

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry

Thanks for posting the update pictures, looks like you've got the inside livable, did you finally get the DSL working?

Hey, if the berings were packed well with grease why wouldn't they be free, 35 years or not? Plus with the move and all I'm sure the wheels would've gotten rotated more than a couple of times.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 02/25/2009 6:59 PM
Hey Jerry

Thanks for posting the update pictures, looks like you've got the inside livable, did you finally get the DSL working?

Hey, if the berings were packed well with grease why wouldn't they be free, 35 years or not? Plus with the move and all I'm sure the wheels would've gotten rotated more than a couple of times.



Hi Steve,

Yes, I got the DSL working (sort of).

As it turns out the HD DirecTV recorder can download selected free movies but it does so via the Internet which means that it has to have its own connection to the Internet. I ran a phone line (category 3 Ethernet capable) to get DSL to the caboose but with a modem I have to either connect the modem in the caboose to the DSL or disconnect the caboose so I can connect the house PC with a router.

It looks like I now have to run an Ethernet line from the house router to the caboose with a switch in the caboose to feed the caboose PC and HDDVR recorder.

Now I have to find a friendly phone guy and talk him out of 600+ feet of phone line to run in underground conduit when I get around to it.

Today was back to patching the fire damage to the floor. Hopefully this 2nd coat will fix it well enough to satisfy the wife so she will donate her (spare) china cabinet to the caboose.

Then I've got to find some sort of recliner that will fit in the 36" available between the door and walls yet handle my size and weight.

I'm beginning to think this is turning into a life long project.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Al Taylor came by today so we went ahead and moved the trailer layout to the caboose. The trailer is not perfectly level but that can wait until another day.

Now we will be able to run trains outside in the rain while we stay dry in the caboose (I wonder how a radio control will work through the steel caboose - probably not well at all).













I also used a Jeep to pull the caboose back a few inches to where it had been to relieve any possible strain on the electrical cables.

I guess I should have taken a photo of the Jeep pulling the caboose but I did not. Actually it pulled so easy I did not even notice any strain on the Jeep.

The garden hose is temporary until I can get a water line run to the caboose.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I had heard that our caboose move had been in the local paper but until now I had not seen it. Today I found a copy of the paper with the move mentioned:










The photographer/reporter made one significant error - it is a Missouri Pacific (MoPac) caboose - NOT a Union Pacific caboose.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thursday I finally figured out how to get the side window out to replace it.

Friday I spent all morning getting one screw out and when I finally managed (5 drill bits & 2 drills later) got the screw out it was too late to get the glass for it but i took it to the glass company and will pick it up this morning.

Saturday I concluded that the portable 8,000 BTU air conditioner was not going to be able to keep the caboose cool on a hot day. Sunday I found a used 12,500 BTU air conditioner that I bought at a surplus store a couple of years ago intending to cool my O Scale layout with it (but never did).

I put the air conditioner in the window opening (it fit) so it looks like that will cool the caboose OK (it is rated for 550 square feet and the caboose is 250 square feet).

The cupola still stays about 10 degrees hotter than the body of the caboose so it will probably require a fan to bring the cool air up from the caboose body.

One thing I really wanted to avoid was to have an air conditioner hanging out of a window but I guess I will have to live with it but there is one compensation in that without the air conditioner the graffiti covered exterior makes the caboose look abandoned. The air conditioner at least may serve as a notice to any potential trespasser that the caboose is NOT vacant and is NOT easily burglarized because it is regularly used (I've also added alarms to it).

This morning I hope to get the window back and will install it and then install the air conditioner in the window opening. At least there is now a very conveniently located 120 VAC outlet that can be dedicated to the air conditioner.

The original portable air conditioner was so loud (much closer to my chair) that I had to use headphones to hear the TV sound and block out the air conditioner sound. The window mounted air conditioner is much quieter and farther away so I can hear the TV without headphones. The disadvantage is that it is going to be mounted directly in front of the workbench which could make it difficult to work when it is running. I will probably keep the portable air conditioner installed and run it when I am using the workbench in that even if it does not keep the caboose cool it should work well enough for me to use the workbench and if the caboose starts getting too warm the combined output of the two air conditioners will be 20,500 BTU which should be able to cool even a hot caboose on a hot sunny day.

I will also add curtains to block the sun in the cupola when I am not using it which should help.

Saturday morning was neither cold nor hot but it was uncomfortably humid so I am going to put a dehumidifier (another Sears surplus store acquisition) in the caboose to see if it helps. There is already a hole in the floor for it to drain that I was going to have to plug if I did not use it for something. There had originally been 3 ice coolers and a sink - each of which had a hole cut into the floor for a drain. There are 10 large holes in the wall from where the 100 gallon water tank had been mounted. I wanted to cover the holes with something and finally came up with the idea of putting hooks in the holes and using the hooks to hang my wife's growing railroad lantern collection.

I'll post some more photos pretty soon.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have added new photos at:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/Inside%20Caboose/

They are the ones from 100_0072.jpg to 100_0090.jpg

Some of the changes include:

Recliner replaced plastic lawn chair& telephones moved to be available from chair











Marilyn's Railroad Lanterns are mounted and cover huge water tank mounting holes











TV still needs replacement wall mount










computer workstation set up










Hot day proved need to keep portable air conditioner, will have wood burning stove for next winter, still using imitation stove (electric heater) 










window air conditioner is installed (unfortunately I lost the use of the only side window) and I have started moving train "projects" to workbench










shelving with tracks have been installed to hold trains for trailer layout or that are being worked on










china cabinet has been added to give some storage space for dishes etc. (also will help to insulate wall)










more shelving for trains in kitchen area










and in cupola



















chair added to cupola










and small TV to pass time while waiting for wildlife










more shelving for trains on other side of cupola










Aside from painting, most internal work is pretty much done.

Toilet (including commode and all plumbing) plus water lines and septic tank need to be installed.

Additionally the phone and DSL lines need to be buried. 

Some time this spring or summer the exterior of the caboose needs to be painted.

There is a lot of work that still needs to be done but short of water and toilet the caboose is pretty much livable and I am already spending almost all day every day out here.

Marilyn is working out of town this week so most meals come from cans or from the freezer in the shop which is handy because I like being out here sort of in the woods rather than in the house or shop where even the windows do not provide much of a view of anything.

Hopefully I will soon be getting back to working on the trains (mainly installing some decoders) as I have been moving the stuff I was working on out here rather than having it in the crawl space where my "workspace" was on the layout and often kept me from running trains due to the clutter.

Out here I can have the clutter without it interfering with anything else.

The only major item unfinished inside the caboose is the floor. It would look far better if it was covered with something since it is worn, cracked and patched but my current plan is to leave it alone because it shows the evidence (patched holes, gouges etc.) of all the things that had been attached to it plus the wear and weathering of many years of use. For me the floor is the best visible link the caboose has to its railroad past. Some things like painting the walls and patching holes in the floor (where critters could get in) were necessary but by finding ways to use the old holes in the walls and not making new holes in the walls I feel the character of the caboose is being maintained.

There probably will not be much for me to add to this topic for awhile as there will not be many visible changes other than as I replace the rest of the cupola windows and we eventually paint the outside.

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry

Coming right along I see, yeah I bet that all metal caboose does absorb and transfer the heat inside real easy. What were the road colors of the original Missouri Pacific caboose, hopefully a light color.







Thanks for keeping us included in your progress.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Here is a photo of it back when MoPac had it:

http://www.trainweb.org/mopac/mp13641.jpg

I read where one caboose owner recommended painting the roof white to lower the heat which is something I may consider.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, a white roof, while not prototypical would help in keeping things a bit cooler, but all that dark red is going to absorb a good deal of heat. Too bad that there isn't a couple of big trees shading the caboose.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Actually the caboose is on the north side of a row of large trees (the sun is to the south). The upper branches overhang the caboose and the caboose is also on the bottom of a tree covered hill so there should be plenty of shade during the summer.

It was strongly recommended that the caboose not be placed under any trees because of the damage the trees could do to the caboose but we elected to put the caboose where best suits our purposes.











Once the trees and brush have leaves on them the caboose will not even be visible from the road.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah-Haaa!

What a difference a little bit of distance makes. eh. That's good then, when summer gets going full blown there will be a fair amount of protection from the sun, that's good.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Raccoons...

I've been having fun with the frequent evening visitations by raccoons (up to 5 of them).

Here our cat is wondering what to do about them:

























Today I rigged up a "Raccoon Feeder"

I ran a cable from the cupola to a tree and put a bucket of corn on a pulley on the cable with cord attached to the bucket so I can lower it and retrieve it.

It will let me sit in the cupola and lower chops (chopped corn) when I will be able to watch the raccoons and remove the chops when I am not available to watch them.












The idea is to save the cost of the chops when I am not in the cupola and also to keep them from feeding late at night after I have gone to bed.

We will see how it works out.

Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You are just tempting the poor racoons to figure out how to get at the chops when the bucket is raised.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 03/18/2009 5:11 PM
You are just tempting the poor racoons to figure out how to get at the chops when the bucket is raised.


No. That would be mean and I would not do that.

Instead if no raccoons show up before I go to bed I'll retract and remove the bucket and save the chops for the next evening.

i don't want to wean the raccoons away from their natural feed (they certainly are not showing any signs of starvation). Actually the chops were intended to attract deer rather than raccoons.

Eventually I will get the deer feeders working once again and then the chops will be spread automatically for whichever critters want it.

Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That's not "mean"... that is "scientific research" into the intellegence of sewer bears.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday Marilyn got a new railroad lantern. It is a British hand lantern (she is British).

I came up with the idea of hanging it on the back railing where it looks quite nice (and bright) at night even when lit with a small candle. The lantern came with a kerosene lamp but since we don't have any kerosene handy we just put a candle in it for now.

In this photo you can see how the air conditioner hangs out of the window blocking most of the view. It is unfortunate but it was necessary to cool the caboose on warm days.













Photographing the raccoons is turning into a new hobby.


It was quickly evident that the little camera did not have enough flash power to do the job so I switched to a camera with an external flash. Although the photos look like they are in the middle of the day (other than the eyes) it is quite dark outside.










This has now become a nightly routine.

As I change my photographing habits they respond by running away but then soon realize that nothing harmful happened so they return to the food.

They now tend to ignore even the brighter flash, the noise of the window opening and even when I talk to them.

Later when I leave the caboose they hang around rather than running off.




















Their movements are becoming more predictable and they now tend to arrive about the same time each evening - about 8:15 pm.

One particular raccoon is obviously the toughest one and he immediately takes control of the bucket. He is seldom challenged and he hangs onto the bucket if I try to pull it away. It is like having a big fish on the end of a line.










Last night I changed the bucket attachment and now connect the return string to the center of the bottom which allows me to dump and spread the contents of the bucket giving enough of a spread so all the raccoons can feed rather than just the toughest ones.

Jerry


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 

I'm SO impressed with all the work you have done since my last Internet visit! It's just like home away from home. When you are ready to 
rent it out, let me know! lol 

Monte


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

A few additional changes to the caboose:

I now spend a lot of time in the cupola so I replaced the chair there with a recliner (I had to find one that would accommodate my size but still fit into the cupola.












Then I added a small safe which supports the small TV in the cupola (I watch TV and look for wildlife during the commercials).

Additionally I doubled the wire shelving to support 4 tracks on each side of the cupola.











This gives me extra space to park stuff I am working on. Several of the cars came from a recent Bentonville, Arkansas train show. They are awaiting Bachmann metal wheels. 

Several of the LGB 2-4-0 cabooses are awaiting the installation of cheap MRC decoders to control their LGB 4135 sound units.











Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By trainman707 on 03/21/2009 7:16 AM
Jerry, 

I'm SO impressed with all the work you have done since my last Internet visit! It's just like home away from home. When you are ready to 
rent it out, let me know! lol 

Monte 



Hi Monte,

I pretty much live out here in the caboose now. 

Yesterday I was out here all day. 

Al Taylor came to visit so we went to the shop and ran O Gauge for awhile then went to the crawl space and ran G Gauge for awhile. 

When Marilyn got home from work we visited, had dinner, watched TV and then I came back to the caboose to photograph the raccoons until bedtime.

This morning I was back out here first thing and will be here until Marilyn is up when we will do some stuff together and later I'll be back out here while she does whatever she wants to do.

Since I am spending so much time out here there is always something that I feel I need to change to adapt it a bit better to being out here so much.

The good news is that the caboose is now quite comfortable to spend most of my time in it and it is helping me organize everywhere else as I move stuff I need/want to do out here which helps clear the clutter elsewhere.

Since the caboose is in the field between the house and the woods it is relaxing to look out and see nothing but woods and fields (no visible civilization) yet have the comforts of home within a short walk.

You are not that far away and you (and any other MLSers) are always welcome to come and visit.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

About the time I think I am done with something, something else comes up.

Yesterday my wife wanted to go look at some recliners (those other than the ones I recently bought for the caboose are 20+ years old). When we had been looking for a recliner (which turned into two recliners) for the caboose she had seen one she really liked for herself to put in the house to replace her old recliner that is many years old and was worn out when we bought it (for $50) years ago.

We found one she really liked and it was on sale for 1/2 price so she bought it. They had another one that was also comfortable for her (she has medical conditions that make it hard to find a recliner she is comfortable in) so I bought it and put it into the caboose for her and for visitors.

Marilyn also bought a cat bed for our cat so hopefully that will keep him off the recliners if he gets accidentally locked in the caboose (again).











Noticeably her chair is much smaller than mine (as she is much smaller than me) but the smaller recliner was also dictated by the 36" space available between the opening door and the wall. I was able to get away with a larger chair on the left because the door opens into it.

I think you will agree that this is a great improvement over the old chairs:










This weekend DirecTV has Starz available free so I've been recording movies (the caboose has HDTV but the house does not). We ended up watching a movie in the caboose together which is the most time she has ever spent in the caboose.

While we were watching the movie I checked on the "raccoon feeders" and there were 7 or 8 raccoons outside feeding (the most I have seen so far). Marilyn enjoyed watching the raccoons and we will probably end up with the granddaughters next weekend.


Also yesterday a guy came out to give an estimate on putting a septic tank in and running water lines to the caboose so things are moving along.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

One item I think I forgot to mention is the closet where I put an air compressor and shop vac. They will provide air pressure and vacuum to projects both inside and outside of the caboose.










As with many if not most items I furnished the caboose with they came from Sears surplus stores. The air compressor is currently broken but I believe it can be fixed with just a new fan belt.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Yesterday we had a pretty heavy rainfall and I discovered there are a few leaks which I suspect will be taken care of when I finally get around to replacing the rest of the cupola windows.

The raccoons like the chopped corn and one was out 1/2 hour Early last evening (well before dark). Even with the heavy rain at least a few raccoons ignored the rain and kept eating.

The night before was interesting because a doe and her two young deer approached close to the feeders (where 3 raccoons were feeding) but while they approached and left several times they were apparently unwilling to tangle with the raccoons to get to the corn. At times there were as many as 7 raccoons but when the deer approached there were only 3 but 3 raccoons were enough to intimidate 3 deer.

The deer were so focused on the raccoons that they never noticed me watching from the cupola only about 20 feet away.

Yesterday I spread some chopped corn for the deer hoping that the raccoons would focus on the concentration of corn at the feeders but I never did see any deer (most likely the rain had them bedded down).

I was going to install my trailer mounted layout between the caboose and the trees but on rethinking it I've decided to remove the layout from the trailer, mount it permanently and double its size. I will put the trailer layout progress on another topic at:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/view/topic/postid/91058/Default.aspxhttp://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/view/topic/postid/91058

Jerry


----------



## timlee49 (Jan 12, 2008)

G'day Jerry, 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but your "Britisih railroad hand lantern" is in fact a common as muck, road works warning lantern from anywhere in the old English Empire / Commonwealth. 

In my youth here in South Australia identical lanterns were used by the PMG ( Post Master General) department, E&WS (Enginering and Water Supply) department, Highways department etc. and would be hung on a stake at the site of ongoing works overnight. 

They were replaced in the late '70s by flashing yellow battery powered lamps. 

I have never seen one of these lanterns used by a railway. 

Sorry mate, 

Tim


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By timlee49 on 03/27/2009 5:34 AM
G'day Jerry, 

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but your "Britisih railroad hand lantern" is in fact a common as muck, road works warning lantern from anywhere in the old English Empire / Commonwealth. 

In my youth here in South Australia identical lanterns were used by the PMG ( Post Master General) department, E&WS (Enginering and Water Supply) department, Highways department etc. and would be hung on a stake at the site of ongoing works overnight. 

They were replaced in the late '70s by flashing yellow battery powered lamps. 

I have never seen one of these lanterns used by a railway. 

Sorry mate, 

Tim


Hi Tim,

You are most likely correct. I mentioned your comments to Marilyn and she agreed that it is probably not a true railroad lamp but she is still happy with it.

While she probably paid too much for it she probably did better than I did when I bought a couple of imitation (rechargeable electrical) lanterns from a surplus store yesterday only to find that after charging all night the batteries are apparently dead. At least since these lanterns do work when plugged in they are still worth (to me) the $15 (each) I paid for them just to use them as dimmable cupola lights. For $30 I bought 3 of the lights including one for a spare that has a broken glass).

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Just when I think I am done buying appliances etc. for the caboose something new comes up.

Yesterday Marilyn got me to go with her to a surplus store. The new owner had marked stuff down to clear out old inventory and they happened to have a new but cosmetically damaged portable dishwasher.

The short story is that the caboose now has a dishwasher. It is small enough to fit in an existing corner of the "kitchen" and will roll out and connect to the sink faucet and electrical outlet above the sink. I had never given any serious thought to a dishwasher and Marilyn thought I was nuts for buying it but as I told her, she had been gone all week (with her job) so I have had breakfast, lunch and dinner for 5 days in the caboose thus filling the trash cans with paper, plastic or Styrofoam dinnerware because the alternative would have been to haul everything back and forth from the house every meal or at least every day.

Granted the caboose does not yet have hot or cold water, a toilet or a septic system but at least when it does it will now also have a (hopefully working) dishwasher!

Somehow I doubt that cabooses have a dishwasher but then I doubt that many have HDTV, computer, 3 recliners, heat and air conditioning.

The surplus store also had a HDTV wall mount so hopefully I will be able to now mount it correctly.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Progress on the caboose has slowed lately as I have been concentrating on building the Caboose Layout. Actually the main reason for the slowdown has been because I did not know how to get the hole for the commode put through the floor because there is a huge steel battery box directly below the bathroom.

I mentioned the problem at a meeting of our club "Arkansas Powered Rails" and a member said that was no problem. Paul showed up the next day with his torches and grinders and now the bathroom floor has a hole through it and the battery box for the commode discharge.

Yesterday I had the plumber out to look at it and he will be back Monday to start installing the plumbing. The steel walls of the cabinets will be a bit of a problem to run the water lines through but not a major one.

While Paul was here I mentioned that I never figured out why one end of the caboose swings on the trucks (as it is supposed to) but not the other end. Paul quickly found that the caboose body had not been set down correctly on the pivot pins on that side. I called the mover and he should be out today to re seat the caboose.

This could cause another problem as the PVC for the plumbing and commode are not designed/intended for the movement of the caboose so I'll have to talk to the plumber about that.

The ground is still too wet to put the septic tank and lines in so once the plumbing is in I will probably run a garden hose to the caboose plumbing to at least have running water to the sink.

Jerry


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

So... Jerry is giving new meaning to 'being in the dog house'....









Or 'A mans home is his Castle....









LOL!!! Jerry, I think your wife has a plan.












Just kidding,
Craig


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 04/17/2009 8:05 AM
So... Jerry is giving new meaning to 'being in the dog house'....









Or 'A mans home is his Castle....









LOL!!! Jerry, I think your wife has a plan.












Just kidding,
Craig 



Hi Craig,

I think that every man needs his personal "dog house" be it a caboose or whatever. I'm just fortunate that my wife wanted the caboose as much as I did.

Marilyn has been out of town working all week and other than the time I've spent using the bathroom or eating (when I wanted something from the house refrigerator) I have probably spent less than an hour a day (if that) in the house since she left. 

Once I get the water and septic lines installed it will just get better. 

Although our house is surrounded by woods it does not make it easy to enjoy the view. From the caboose I am always within a few steps of a pleasant view and all the sounds of birds etc.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The house movers came back today and now the front AND rear of the caboose are full floating as they were intended to be.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/BarberCabooseTruckPamphlet.pdf

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

w that's scary spending that much time in a coboose. Sure looks sounds like the dog house to me.







Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 04/17/2009 7:09 PM
w that's scary spending that much time in a coboose. Sure looks sounds like the dog house to me.







Later RJD


It reminds me of recently when a neighbor phoned to tell me there was some "railroad stuff" at a local flea market. When he was describing the booth he said "you will be able to tell that it is a guy's booth." He was right and I ended up buying a N&W spike hammer from the booth.

When I go into the house its sort of "her house" but when I come out to the caboose its a "guy's caboose" so I can make all the mess I want/need without concern for anyone complaining about dirty dishes, tools left out, things not put away etc.

Other guys have commented that they wished they had a place like this for the same reasons.

I came out here at 5:30 am, did a few things on the layout outside, turned the lights and computer on, made coffee and will watch the news etc. on TV with the volume as loud as I want. Marilyn worked all week so the last thing she needs is for me to wake her up by doing the above in the house.

Once I finish the new caboose layout (which will be soon) I'll even be able to run trains on it with the sounds at full volume without disturbing her because the caboose is at least 200 feet from the bedroom and unlike the other layouts does not run under the bedroom.

If its a doghouse then Woof Woof Woof























Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Another update...

The plumber has just left and the caboose now has hot and cold running water and a (not yet functioning) toilet.

The water is via a garden hose for now and the toilet will not be working until the septic tank is installed but meanwhile since we are past the freezing weather there should be hot and cold running water until I get the water and septic lines run.

I will soon find out if my surplus dishwasher works and if so be able to move to china from Styrofoam cups and paper plates.

Running water and commode pipes through the floor and walls of the caboose were quite a challenge in the the three walls are STEEL and the floor is wood but below the floor is insulation and below the insulation is sheet steel.

Now that the water heater is installed I'll have to run permanent wiring to it and I will add a wall switch so I can turn it off when I am not in or going to be in the caboose for awhile.

I also had the plumber add an outside faucet so that I will be able to attach a garden hose after the permanent water lines are run.

The dishwasher will roll over to and plug into the sink faucet so there was no extra plumbing for it.

Jerry


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Jerry....

Caboose 

Craig


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Craig, 

Their Blue Caboose looks a lot like our caboose. Since my last post I have used the dish washer, sink etc. and they work fine. 

I am still waiting for the guy to install the septic tank and there has been little rain this week so hopefully that will not be too far in the future.

The Caboose now is more "visitor friendly" with a 12' x 40' layout built for it and a gazebo (screened tent) on top of a deck built for it. The result is that the caboose and layout are now more convenient to have visitors year round in any weather. 











Regards, 

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It is hard to believe but it is now July and we finally have the septic tank (1,000 gallon) and permanent water line finally installed. Both were completed Wednesday.

The heat has been up to 96 degrees and at that heat level even with two air conditioners the heat inside the caboose got up to 77 degrees. The cupola got a lot hotter (I've added curtains to the doors and windows to reduce the heat coming in). It seems that the main window air conditioner can handle up to about 92 degrees but over that and it cannot. A related problem is that the window air conditioner is in front of the workbench which makes working at the workbench impractical because of the cold air.

Yesterday I installed a stereo amplifier and wall speakers for the TV which was necessary because the metal walls of the caboose interior made the sound from the TV speaker of too little volume and hard to understand.

I still need to rewire the phone lines to get the DSL in the caboose to work from a router in the house rather than having to disconnect the house computer to get the caboose computer to work with DSL. The guys installing the septic tank and water lines also buried the cables from the DirecTV satellite dish to the caboose and leveled the ground behind the caboose where I will move the camper.

I had the septic lines extended to accommodate the caboose so I'll be able to combine use of the caboose and camper for myself or visitors.

The "Caboose Project" seems to have a life of its own. I had no idea what buying it was going to involve and evolve into.

The next step will probably be painting the caboose but that will have to wait until some of the recent expenses have been taken care of.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it sure is looking good Jerry. Sounds like a 2nd home. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06 Jul 2009 06:37 AM 
Well it sure is looking good Jerry. Sounds like a 2nd home. Later RJD 

Hi RJD,

I now have the camper moved behind (in line with) the caboose. While the camper is fairly large (33') the caboose stands out as being far bigger (taller, wider and longer).

We have not used the camper in years but with it next to the caboose it will now get a lot more use and it will be nice to have the extra kitchen, bathroom etc. available. Unfortunately that means more work in running phone, TV and water lines to the camper but yesterday I finished with running electrical lines from the camper to the caboose and things are starting to come together. 

The camper roof has a bad leak and the inside ceiling now needs a lot of work. There is always something new that needs to be repaired.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The devil made me do it...

I went to Marty's and came home with a large LGB decal (thanks Fred) so did I really have any choice?




























Now there is a prototypical LGB Caboose!!!









Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

LAUGH OUT LOUD!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The wildlife watching purpose of the caboose and camper is working out very well. Over the winter it was mainly up to 10 raccoons but recently there have been three deer (momma and two little does) but last evening we saw a buck (6 point) for the first time and this morning he was back (much farther back than the does).

I put some chops (chopped corn kernels) in "steps" leading to the camper window and now (right now) the does come as close as 75 feet or less to the camper window even though they can clearly see me in the camper.










I have had the camper over 10 years but it was not until I put the caboose and then the camper in the field that the deer started coming this close where I could see them so clearly. Apparently the caboose and camper have now become part of their field so they are not afraid of them or me in them.

Of course it helps that we no longer have any dogs. Our cat occasionally stalks the deer and sometimes they stalk the cat (both are funny to watch).

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Speaking of "Man Cave" AKA Caboose. 

Do any of you guys remember the GEORGE AND GRACE SHOW? George Burns and Gracy Allen.

George always had his place up above the gararge where he had a TV set "tuned" to the house. We could all "Spy" on Gracy.

Are you going to do that from your Caboose? Install Cameras in the house? 


HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE

You know the old ADDAGE " If I had a Million Bucks......"

I oftehn thought of haveing a complete Stream Liner with Like F A&B Units as in 1:1 strung out in the desert with mabye a baggage car, dining car,dome car or club car, and a car with the small romes in them. Hook this all together and use it as a house. You know "Extream Living" Build a Rail Road Station/Depot and use it as a gararge/workshop 

PS Opps I see it's time to take my meds now


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 03 Oct 2009 12:54 PM 
Speaking of "Man Cave" AKA Caboose. 

Do any of you guys remember the GEORGE AND GRACE SHOW? George Burns and Gracy Allen.

George always had his place up above the gararge where he had a TV set "tuned" to the house. We could all "Spy" on Gracy.

Are you going to do that from your Caboose? Install Cameras in the house? 



Hi JJ,

There must be something about us rural types as we seem to think too much alike.

Actually I installed a tv camera in our den years ago (so long my wife has probably forgotten it)

The reason is that I am retired and my wife still works so when she is at home she wants quiet when she is asleep but it worked out that I built my main layout under the house in the crawl space which happens to run under her bed. That left the question of how I could know from the crawl space when she was up and I could start running trains with sound and extend them to running under the bedroom.

The simple solution was an X-10 camera in the den pointed at her chair and a tv in the crawl space so I could see when her chair was occupied. Back then she smoked and the cigarette lighter was a great signal even when the room was dark.

Out in the caboose I was sure to put it and the camper far enough from the house that I can turn the TV and stereo and trains as loud as I like without disturbing her.

It works for me and she is happy with the system.

Who knows, perhaps I got the idea from George Burns as we always liked that show.

Regarding the caboose, there are tv cameras pointed in all directions (feeding a few digital recorders) plus real railroad crossing lights and bell to let me know when anyone arrives and I do not see them from inside the caboose. It took the UPS guy a little getting used to the railroad crossing lights and bell but now he likes it.

We get to do a lot of things in the country that one could never get away with in a city. After hearing Marty's diesel horn we may have to start looking for one of those. Maybe I could hook that up with the railroad crossing - that would really blow some minds as folks drive up to the house.

Jerry


----------



## Michael Tollett (Jan 3, 2008)

We need to get out and see the caboose sometime


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Michael Tollett on 17 Oct 2009 06:19 PM 
We need to get out and see the caboose sometime 


Hi Michael,

You are always welcome. Give me a call whenever you would like to come over.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

* There is Fire in the Belly of The Beast!*


It has taken a year to get it done but there is smoke coming out of the chimney of the Caboose!!!









Even before we bought the caboose I knew that if we got it, there would HAVE to be a wood burning stove in it.










Summers Heat 1,800 Sq. Ft. Wood Burning Stove
Item #: 8492 Model: 50-SNC13LC I bought the stove last winter but it took until now to get a new chimney built and for me to get the stove installed and working.

Lowes shows it as able to handle 1,800 sq. ft. which is far more space than the caboose has but even with it running on high heat it does not make the caboose too hot so I am glad I did not settle for a smaller stove.

I realize that this caboose originally had an oil rather than a wood burning stove but with all the free wood around here the main reason for a wood burning stove is to keep the cost of heating the caboose (to keep it from freezing inside now that it has plumbing including sink and toilet) at a minimum.

There is the additional benefit of the visible fire and the smoke coming from the chimney as the fire gets started. Somehow nothing really is as nice as a wood burning fire - kind of like a steam locomotive - wood burners are best (in my opinion) second is coal and third is oil fired.

Trains are at their best when there is smoke flowing from them.

I used to always run my cabooses with the smoke stack to the rear but now I find that I enjoy sitting in the cupola looking forward toward the smokestack and just seeing smoke flowing from the smokestack is enjoyable. There is the side benefit in that I have an indication of how well the fire is doing based on the smoke coming from the chimney. 

For the first time I have been using a bellows to help build a fire (I don't know why I never thought to use one before). Sometimes the old way of doing things turns out to be the best way.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat Jerry. I'd like to get a new stove, with a glass front, would be neat to watch the flames.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 29 Dec 2009 03:44 PM 
Neat Jerry. I'd like to get a new stove, with a glass front, would be neat to watch the flames. 

Hi Jerry,

I lucked out. I bought the stove at Lowes at full price but then it went on sale and they refunded the difference between my price and the sale price. Then they lowered the store price even further and they refunded the difference once again. I ended up paying 1/2 or less for the stove.

On the negative side I have never had a need to keep a fire going for days and I end up having to restart the fire about 4 times a day while it is freezing outside (to protect the water lines I added to the caboose).

On the plus side this resulted in my spending more time in the caboose as I watch TV while the fire gets going. Yesterday evening I was in the cupola watching the fire - or more accurately the smoke coming from the chimney) and noticed our cat up a tree. When I looked back a bit I saw that the cat was running from 3 deer that I think were trying to play with him.

It has taken me a lot of time to get the stove installed and working because I am perhaps overly concerned about having an fire in the caboose and I have little knowledge of what it takes to assure fireplace safety. I am quickly learning how to build and rekindle a fire and that too is sort of enjoyable.

I was very fortunate in that a fellow club member built a new chimney for the caboose from scratch. The chimney he built is much better than the original. The original smokestack was cut off by the movers but it had been previously damaged anyway and was not suitable for reuse.

Unfortunately (no fault of his) we used a cheap welder I had bought at surplus and the welder shorted out somehow while he was welding the chimney to the caboose. The short fried a new small HDTV and three HD DVRs plus perhaps a few computers but I am not sure about the computers. K Mart replaced the HDTV and DirecTV replaced the three HDDVRs so I was very lucky there too.

The caboose has turned into much more of a project than I had anticipated but it has been well worth it. I recently received an email from someone who will give me the exact MoPac Vermilion Red color identification and manufacturer so I should be able to restore the color of the caboose to its exact original appearance.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

wrap the water lines with heat tape and plug it in.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Can't wait to see a picture of the stove in place with a fire in it! That does have to be a very cool sight, sitting in the cupula and seeing smoke come out of the chimney. I do agree with John, if you wrap the water lines in a heat tape, that will keep them from freezing, especially where the line comes out of the ground and goes into the caboose. 

This has sure been a fun project to watch progress!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02 Jan 2010 11:42 AM 
wrap the water lines with heat tape and plug it in. 

Hi John,

After the water lines froze I did wrap the outside lines with heat tape but the line that froze and burst was inside the caboose. 

The problem is that the 1/2" copper water line runs through three steel closets and I cut 1/2" holes for the pipe which are not wide enough for the tape so now I have to either remove the pipe to cut the holes wider or keep the caboose cabinets warm enough to keep the pipe from freezing.

The time the pipes froze even the water in the toilet (top and bottom) froze so wrapping the pipes will not do the job unless the toilet is heated (I now have a heater just for the toilet).

The sink at the back of the caboose also froze (the faucets would not even turn) so once again heat tape would not be sufficient.

It is a learning experience but in the process I am learning to appreciate the value of bringing the caboose back to life - even if life means some considerable inconvenience for me. The experience helps me to appreciate what trainmen had to work with since they too must have had the same problems with preventing their water lines from freezing including in much colder climates than Arkansas.

Although the caboose originally had an oil (kerosene) stove I get a particular enjoyment from seeing and smelling wood burning smoke coming out of the chimney on a cold day - and night. It has somehow changed caboose ownership into caboose living (experience) and appreciation for me.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Steamnutt on 03 Jan 2010 09:16 AM 
Can't wait to see a picture of the stove in place with a fire in it! That does have to be a very cool sight, sitting in the cupula and seeing smoke come out of the chimney. I do agree with John, if you wrap the water lines in a heat tape, that will keep them from freezing, especially where the line comes out of the ground and goes into the caboose. 

This has sure been a fun project to watch progress! 

Hi Steamnutt,

I will get some photos posted soon. 

In the meantime more projects have developed as I am relearning how to run a wood burning stove. First my wood was cut too short, next much is too thick so I bought a maul only to rediscover that my axe needs a new handle. Then I found that I needed a galvanized pail after my (assumed) dead ashes burned through a plastic pail.

Having to keep a fire going all day is one major experience. Another is to start several fires in the same day as the old ashes have to be removed. Last evening I had the problem (for the first time) of the caboose becoming too warm (it was 75 degrees) before I remembered to close the damper to reduce the heat.

It sort of reminds me of a book I have been reading that included directions for a fireman on how to keep a steam locomotive fired correctly.

It is fun to "play trainman" but it is a life I would not have enjoyed.

Jerry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The sink at the back of the caboose also froze (the faucets would not even turn) so once again heat tape would not be sufficient. 
Jerry, 

Boaters have freezing problems, as do the RV fraternity. I drain all the water pipes on my boat before the freeze and make sure they are full of anti-freeze. Your caboose is very similar to an RV in terms of plumbing. 

Couldn't you install a drain valve at the lowest point and let all the water drain out whenever the stove is out? You must be planning a vacation sometime. 

I also recall finding a cold temp plug-in at Home Depot, designed to turn on a circuit if the temp dropped too low. It plugged into the wall outlet, and the instructions suggested you let it turn on a table lamp in your vacation house so your neighbor would notice that your heat was out !! 

I used one to control the heat tape wrapped around a water pipe running through the unheated loft in my old house. 

here's something similar, the Thermocube: 
*http://cozywinters.com/shop/thermocube-3.html*


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 03 Jan 2010 10:21 AM 
Jerry, 

Boaters have freezing problems, as do the RV fraternity. I drain all the water pipes on my boat before the freeze and make sure they are full of anti-freeze. Your caboose is very similar to an RV in terms of plumbing. 

Couldn't you install a drain valve at the lowest point and let all the water drain out whenever the stove is out? You must be planning a vacation sometime. 

I also recall finding a cold temp plug-in at Home Depot, designed to turn on a circuit if the temp dropped too low. It plugged into the wall outlet, and the instructions suggested you let it turn on a table lamp in your vacation house so your neighbor would notice that your heat was out !! 

I used one to control the heat tape wrapped around a water pipe running through the unheated loft in my old house. 

here's something similar, the Thermocube: 
*http://cozywinters.com/shop/thermocube-3.html* 

Hi Pete,

I have dealt with the freezing problems of RV's as i have "freeze proofed" my camper since I bought it in 1995. Every year I would put anti-freeze in the water supply plus I kept a heater in it to keep the inside above freezing. The obvious disadvantage is that the camper becomes pretty much unusable for about 4 months of the year which was OK for the camper as I have not really used it any significant amount for years now. 

With the caboose the situation is different in that I plan to use it 12 months of the year. 

Last winter I did not have the plumbing installed so I managed to heat it as needed with four 1500 watt electric heaters. That worked but it was expensive to heat it with all those electric heaters.

This year I took a different approach. 

Not only did I add plumbing (sink, toilet, water heater and even a dish washer) and a septic tank to the camper but I also added recliners, TV's (both downstairs and in the cupola) Microwave toaster, refrigerator etc. - and eventually the wood burning stove - to make the caboose self sufficient. 

As I was having the septic tank installed I rethought the situation and decided to move the camper in line with the caboose and extend the septic tank lines to include the camper (plus I had water lines run to the caboose with the plan to later run them to the camper).

After I had moved the camper by the caboose I had a 250 gallon propane tank installed to permanently feed the camper heater and to have it available in case I give up on the wood burning stove and decide to put a propane heater in the caboose.

Next I added a HDTV satellite dish for both the caboose and the camper.

What it all amounts to is that I often live in the camper and caboose where the camper provides a bedroom, bathroom and kitchen and he caboose provides a den and wildlife watching platform. So far the raccoons have not returned but there are 3 deer (mother and two does) that come regularly in the evenings.

I have just received X-10 motion detecting combination cameras and flood lights which I will soon install around both the camper and caboose both for security and wildlife viewing. The motion detecting will trigger the flood lights (which I do not expect to bother the deer or raccoons) and alert me to their presence - plus the VCRs will record the events and provide me with a time of the activity if I do not see it.

Rather than allow winter to drive me from the caboose and camper this winter I am instead challenging winter and will instead enjoy it.

This next week will be a challenge in that it is expected to stay near or below freezing all week which will call for a lot of wood to be cut, chopped and burned. 

The good news is that I had lost 40 lbs with all the work on the caboose and while I have started putting it back on, the wood burning stove is probably going to turn into a health improvement project for me.

At least with the TV to watch while I build a fire, the process is almost enjoyable - and watching the fire and feeling the heat from it makes it worth the effort for me (ask me again in the spring and I may have a different response.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Last night when I went to the caboose to set the fire for the night it was snowing lightly. This morning as I got up (after sleeping in the camper) the ground was covered with snow. It seems that we are in a small section of Arkansas that got the most snow (by Arkansas standards).

It was great to wake up to the snow, go to the caboose and find the caboose still somewhat warm from the fire (51 degrees). I rebuilt the fire and went to the hardware store for a new handle for the axe. Then I chopped some firewood and now the fire is burning well and the caboose is 81 degrees inside while it is about 30 degrees outside. I closed the damper to lower the temperature as it was getting too warm. Considering that the original heater was a 55,000 BTU kerosene heater I would say that the wood burning stove is performing very well. Of course I would not want to have to live in the caboose full time with a wood burning stove.

At first I thought the fire had gone out but it was simply burning so well that there is no visible smoke coming from the chimney.

Here are the requested photos:

Camper, Caboose and Gazebos (with layout behind gazebos)










Camper & Caboose. For size comparison the camper is a 33' Alumalite. This for me really emphasizes just how big the MoPac caboose is.










Caboose with smoke










Looking from field side










Snow covered caboose layout (viewed from caboose platform)










wood burning stove










caboose inside (cluttered as usual)










Jerry


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Jerry, 
I love the pic of the smoke coming from the chimney! I can just imagine the caboose rolling down the tracks with the stove a blazin' You are right about splitting wood getting one in shape. I used to split wood with my Uncle every weekend, and I felt great back then. I still split wood on occasion for my neighbor and in-laws, but nothing regular. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 23 Jan 2009 07:23 AM 











The boarded up windows are all removed because I've been having new glass cut to install in all window frames.



Yesterday was mainly spent getting new windows cut and pressure washing the entire interior in preparation for painting.

Also the original wiring was for a 12 volt DC system so I've been working on getting 120 VAC to the caboose so it can be wired for electrical outlets, lights etc. 

Currently there is nothing electrical in the caboose other than some wiring in conduit that goes to the outside marker lights.

Jerry

Sometimes I feel frustrated because it seems to me that I get so little accomplished these days but then I looked back over this topic and realized that the above photo was taken less than a year ago which makes me feel a lot more productive.

Obviously the camera date is incorrect. The photo was taken on 01/21/2009 (I had not reset the year correctly when I changed the camera batteries).










I guess 2009 was a productive year after all even considering that I still have not been able to get the new cupola windows cut and installed.

Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to put a coupler on the camper and then paint it to look like a locomotive!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

I haven't been following this thread too much, but wow!! You have really made yourself a nest out there, haven't you? I bet you are sitting in your coupola, watching TV, watching the racoons, and running trains all at the same time!! 

I like your outdoor railroad! Looks good! Did you ever figure out your train shed for storage?

Mark


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 05 Jan 2010 02:25 PM 
Jerry, 

I haven't been following this thread too much, but wow!! You have really made yourself a nest out there, haven't you? I bet you are sitting in your coupola, watching TV, watching the racoons, and running trains all at the same time!! 

I like your outdoor railroad! Looks good! Did you ever figure out your train shed for storage?

Mark


Hi Mark,

Everything has been unplanned and simply developed from the unexpected opportunity to buy the caboose. We have never done anything with the field in the 20+ years we have lived here other than to cut the weeds once or twice a year and many years ago I fenced it for a couple of horses we bought to encourage our daughter to work harder at school. The horses did not last long (they were more work than the caboose and they were smarter than me).

It seems that I spend a lot more time on projects than on running trains but I hope that will change soon. I really want to avoid new projects but the camper, caboose, gazebo, layout project keeps on developing in unexpected turns.

The wood burning stove is a 24/7 project but will hopefully help control my weight/diabetes. I thought I had the camper water problem resolved by keeping the camper heated but the water lines froze twice even with the heat on. I determined that I would have to heat the camper over 80 degrees 24 hours a day to prevent the water lines from freezing so I finally gave up and put antifreeze in the water yesterday. At least I can still get water from the caboose as long as I keep a fire going 24 hours a day in it.

That said, there is something special about seeing smoke coming from the caboose smokestack - it is like a sort of rebirth of history. Whether it is the cupola or the camper window it is neat to just sit there and look out the window at the field and have a TV to pass the time while I wait for something to hopefully show up.

On the train storage I realized that extending the caboose layout and building a storage shed on it would be expensive, involve a lot of work, and end up blocking much of the view of the field. Eventually I figured out how I could put corrugated fiberglass sheeting over the track in the existing storage under the layout and keep the rolling stock from getting wet that way so I abandoned plans to expand that layout.

With the cold weather here (it will not be above freezing for at least a week) I have gone back to running trains in the crawl space. 

A new Terminex guy came out yesterday for their annual inspection and it turns out that he is a train nut who has been thinking about getting back into model trains so our club may have a new member soon.

I hope all is well with you, MB and the baby.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Luke and MB are doing great! 

I got the sense that your caboose project was taking up a lot more of your energy and focus!! But it seems like you are having a lot of fun! I meant to comment about your "LGB" Caboose. Now the real question: will it run on R1 curves?! 

Mark


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 07 Jan 2010 09:12 AM 
Jerry,

Luke and MB are doing great! 

I got the sense that your caboose project was taking up a lot more of your energy and focus!! But it seems like you are having a lot of fun! I meant to comment about your "LGB" Caboose. Now the real question: will it run on R1 curves?! 

Mark


Hi Mark,

Time flies. I guess Luke is not a baby anymore. I have to admit that I don't know how old he is now.

I don't know about R1 curves but one nice thing about owning a caboose is that everything that I do with it becomes prototypical. I could paint it pink with purple polka dots and that would make such a model caboose prototypical!









I had thought about seeing if Coca Cola might paint it for me if I let them paint it like the LGB Coca Cola caboose but that idea never got off the drawing board.

One thing I discovered in the summer was that when I removed a 2" x 4" that was stopping the wheels from turning, the caboose immediately started rolling - and this was on track that had been leveled before it was laid. I never expected that 35+ year old roller bearings would still roll so easily. Fortunately I put the board back before the caboose went anywhere.

I got the LGB decal at Marty's and when I got home, I looked at the bare sided caboose and I could not resist putting the decal on it. Unfortunately I got it on crooked.

The challenge for me now is to find two 48" MoPac Buzz Saw decals (preferably in Scotchlite) for the caboose.

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Luke is a little over 2 now, and very much in to trains. He's not so much in to the Thomas stuff as he is the real deal. Cabooses are his favorite! I think it was one of his first words (after mommy, daddy, milk, etc..). I tell MB we need to enjoy the time now. Who knows how long he's really going to like trains? When he is a little older, we'll take the train up to see grandma and grandpa. At 2, a 5 hour train ride seems like it'd be a little long, especially with the transfer from Penn Station over to Grand Central Terminal in New York. 

When you finally get your caboose the way you want it, you do realize you'll have to get a USA Trains exended vision caboose and make a model of it!! Recliners and TV's and all. Of course the smoking chimney is #1!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 07 Jan 2010 02:16 PM 
When you finally get your caboose the way you want it, you do realize you'll have to get a USA Trains exended vision caboose and make a model of it!! Recliners and TV's and all. Of course the smoking chimney is #1!


Hi Mark,

I've had Stan Cedarleaf customize a LGB Extended Vision Caboose to copy my MoPac caboose. Actually the LGB version is the closest in shape to ours. I'll have to post a photo of it.

As the weather gets colder it is becoming more and more difficult to heat that steel caboose. It usually takes me at least two hours each morning just to get the fire going again.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Been a while since I have revisited this thread. Looking good Jerry. Be nice to see the caboose in the old MoPac colors and the nice big buzz saw emblem. I do have the emblem metal sign that I got from the depot at Dodson, MO. It now hangs in my garage. Later RJD


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice couple of dog houses.......


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 10 Jan 2010 10:23 AM 
Been a while since I have revisited this thread. Looking good Jerry. Be nice to see the caboose in the old MoPac colors and the nice big buzz saw emblem. I do have the emblem metal sign that I got from the depot at Dodson, MO. It now hangs in my garage. Later RJD 

Hopefully we will get the caboose painted this spring/summer.

If you ever decide to get rid of that sign...

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 10 Jan 2010 02:01 PM 
Nice couple of dog houses.......  

I like the term "Man Cave" better.









The water lines in the camper kept freezing so I finally gave up and drained the hot water tank and put straigt anti-freeze in the water lines. That will have to do until March.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry have you ever cheecked out the old MoPac shops at Sedalia MO? May find some MoPac stuff there. Do not know if anything is left there. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11 Jan 2010 01:40 PM 
Jerry have you ever cheecked out the old MoPac shops at Sedalia MO? May find some MoPac stuff there. Do not know if anything is left there. Later RJD 

No I had not thought about that but I just checked and it is 337 miles away from here. If there was anything there or if I knew how to contact them it would be worth a trip there.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I will see if any of my old MoPac guys have any info and I'll let you know. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 13 Jan 2010 05:20 PM 
Jerry I will see if any of my old MoPac guys have any info and I'll let you know. Later RJD 

Great!

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jerry 
You mentioned it seems like you are getting nothing done. I feel the sameway sometimes. It's like eating soup with a fork. Talking about "dead ashes" Back in Illinois I had a Ben Franklin stove. ( Molstly for looks) My mother was cleaning out the ashes with the vacume cleaner. The exhause port of the Vacume was pointed towards the door. I came out of my work shop to see this massive cloud of smoke coming out the the door of the house. I just managed to get the vacume out the door before it burst into flames.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By John J on 17 Jan 2010 04:25 AM 
Hey Jerry 
You mentioned it seems like you are getting nothing done. I feel the sameway sometimes. It's like eating soup with a fork. Talking about "dead ashes" Back in Illinois I had a Ben Franklin stove. ( Molstly for looks) My mother was cleaning out the ashes with the vacume cleaner. The exhause port of the Vacume was pointed towards the door. I came out of my work shop to see this massive cloud of smoke coming out the the door of the house. I just managed to get the vacume out the door before it burst into flames. 

Hi JJ,

That must have been a sight to see!

The funny thing is that I have been thinking about using a vacuum cleaner at the end of the season to clean the stove when I put it away for the summer. I will be much more careful now.

The stove came with an ad for a vacuum cleaner (probably specially built) for the stove but I cannot see buying a cleaner to be used just a couple times a year.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, 
Congratulations on a job well done! Thank you for preserving a piece of railroad history. 
You Sir, are a steely eyed railroad man. 
Best, Ted


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By chaingun on 27 Jan 2010 11:56 PM 
Jerry, 
Congratulations on a job well done! Thank you for preserving a piece of railroad history. 
You Sir, are a steely eyed railroad man. 
Best, Ted 


Hi Ted,

Thank you for the compliment. Every day that I go out to the caboose reminds me of the debt that we owe to past railroaders for having built this country.

I fear that within a generation many if not most cabooses that remain in public displays will be destroyed by vandals. With the economy as it is cities will probably have little if any funds available for historical preservation of any kind. Hopefully with our efforts this caboose will be around and in relatively good condition for several more generations.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Jerry 

Just wondering how much sleet/ice etc you are getting in your neck of the woods? This is my seventh winter here in Arkansas, and it is the worst I have seen.... Have several big limbs down, I have 47 tree on my property, and from your photos, I think you have many more, Good Luck 

Noel in Sheridan aka audi84


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By audi84 on 29 Jan 2010 02:56 PM 
Hi Jerry 

Just wondering how much sleet/ice etc you are getting in your neck of the woods? This is my seventh winter here in Arkansas, and it is the worst I have seen.... Have several big limbs down, I have 47 tree on my property, and from your photos, I think you have many more, Good Luck 

Noel in Sheridan aka audi84 

Hi Noel,

The ground here is covered with several inches of ice and snow. We have lived in Arkansas 38 years now (20+ years here) and while this is not the worst weather we have seen it seems to have been the earliest that such weather has occurred. Many years we have had no snow at all and typically the worst weather has not come until February.

In a way we have been fortunate this year because we have had mostly snow and sleet but little freezing rain and we have not lost power at all (so far). We have 7 acres plus the use of another 35 acres of woods behind us so keeping the trails free of broken and falling trees is something that comes every year.

The only significant damage so far has been that the top of one of the gazeebos fell in yesterday because of the weight of the snow on it.

So far the pond has not frozen but I expect it to freeze in the next day or so as it is forecast to stay below freezing for a few more days.

Keeping the caboose warm to prevent freezing of the water lines and toilet is a special challenge (there was no plumbing in it when we moved it here last winter). The outside line is protected by a heat wrap that seems to work well and I have keep a fire going all day and night for the past few days to keep the caboose above freezing. 

With the wood burning stove I have been going through a lot of wood but at least the wood was free (from trees cut to make way for the caboose and to make a clear view into the woods from the cupola).

Since I am having to heat the caboose and camper to keep them above freezing I have been living in them (days in the caboose and nights in the camper) and will continue to do so until we are past the freezing weather.

While not the most comfortable living I am enjoying it as it is like camping in the woods but with the comforts of home.

No deer for the past several days but a couple raccoons had started coming at night and there is a wide variety of birds - cardinals, wrens(?), dove, bluejays, woodpecker, crows, starlings(?) etc. that come to the corn chops I put out for the deer.

It is not much fun splitting ice and snow covered wood in freezing weather but that gives me some exercise to make up for sitting and watching TV most of the day.

We get so little snow in Arkansas that I look forward to it and enjoy it but that may be because I had dealt with so much of it when I grew up and worked in Chicago while now I can sit at home and look at it.

Whatever trees fall this year will be next year's firewood. ; )

It is nice to hear from you and hope all is well with you.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: I have not been able to come up with any additional info for finding the MoPac buzz saw emblems. Sorry about that. I see you came from the big and windy also. yep I sure do not miss the snow at all. What little I do see is all I care to see. later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 30 Jan 2010 11:49 AM 
Jerry: I have not been able to come up with any additional info for finding the MoPac buzz saw emblems. Sorry about that. I see you came from the big and windy also. yep I sure do not miss the snow at all. What little I do see is all I care to see. later RJD 

Hi RJD,

The snow we have is about all I care to have - pretty but not long lasting. Still I hate to have a winter with no snow at all. Outside is like a postcard picture with ice on the tree branches reflecting the sun and all is covered with a carpet of snow.

I appreciate the effort you made looking into the buzz saw emblems. Eventually I am sure that something will turn up.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I will keep a look out for it also as i'm still a MoPac fan as I did work for them in the 70s. BTW have you checked out the MoPac museum in Osawatomie, Ks? Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 31 Jan 2010 01:30 PM 
BTW have you checked out the MoPac museum in Osawatomie, Ks? Later RJD 

No but I see that they are near Kansas City and I will plan to go there on the way to the HAGRS this year. Thanks for mentioning it.

Also, do you happen to know where I can find any operational information regarding where our caboose (EV #13641) ran when it was in use? I joined the MoPac Historical Society but so far I have not found any information about this specific caboose.

Does your alias of aceinspp have a railroad connotion?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry the museum is located about 45 miles south of the show in KCMO. You take I35 south to highway 169 take you right to Osawatomie. Yep I use to work for the MoPac out of Osawatomie. Was the Roadmaster there for 5 years. Rode in a lot of those cabooses back then. I'd almost tend to think that the caboose you have spent most of it's time in ARK maybe between Little Rock/Memphis and maybe just around your area on branch line duty. If your going to HAGERS I may run into ya there as I should be there also. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry 

Great progress you've done with the caboose. It's looking great. 

I probably missed it but what are the outside demensions of the caboose? 

Randy


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 04 Feb 2010 09:26 AM 
Jerry the museum is located about 45 miles south of the show in KCMO. You take I35 south to highway 169 take you right to Osawatomie. Yep I use to work for the MoPac out of Osawatomie. Was the Roadmaster there for 5 years. Rode in a lot of those cabooses back then. I'd almost tend to think that the caboose you have spent most of it's time in ARK maybe between Little Rock/Memphis and maybe just around your area on branch line duty. If your going to HAGERS I may run into ya there as I should be there also. Later RJD 

Hi RJD,

I am easy to spot. While my picture is several years old it is still OK. I am 65 years old, 6' 5" and around 325 lbs.

If that does not work I will be putting on a seminar for the Aristo Revolution.

Hope to see you there,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 04 Feb 2010 08:02 PM 
Hi Jerry 

Great progress you've done with the caboose. It's looking great. 

I probably missed it but what are the outside demensions of the caboose? 

Randy 

Hi Randy,

Here are all of the dimensions of the caboose:










In 600 dpi resolution:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...oses-2.jpg

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought I had posted some recent photos but I cannot see where I did so I am adding them here.

This shows the camper, caboose, gazebos and layout











Surprisingly even after several days of 24 hour heat the snow on the roof did not melt which suggests pretty good insulation











While not a lot of snow elsewhere this is a lot of snow for Central Arkansas











This is the back (north) view of everything












The wood burning stove is getting a LOT of use which unfortunately means chopping a LOT of firewood











Next year I will move the stove for a straight up and down stovepipe. There is creosote dripping from the stove pipe. 
I've started using some stuff that is supposed to turn the creosote to a powder










The trains are not getting any use outside with the snow lately










I could have sworn that I had posted these photos earlier but with my memory anything is possible.


Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: Is that a USAT MoPac engine you have on the shelf? Did it come painted that way? Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the spec sheet Jerry. 

Randy


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 05 Feb 2010 11:55 AM 
Jerry: Is that a USAT MoPac engine you have on the shelf? Did it come painted that way? Later RJD 

Hi RJD,

You have sharp eyes.

I found that last year when I was visiting St. Aubins.

It is R22229 MoPac GP-38-2

http://www.usatrains.com/r22229.html










I was able to make a train up of Aristo 50012 MoPac Evans Boxcars but unfortunately no one makes any MoPac cabooses. 

The best solution I came up with was to buy an LGB caboose and have Stan Cedarleaf customize it.

This shows that they really are pretty close.











I asked Stan to paint out the windows except for the single one that remains (the LGB caboose had too many windows anyway)











The colors and markings reflect what I intend to put on our caboose











I also asked Stan for a white roof as that is what I intend to paint ours (some MoPac EV's did have white roofs)










Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 05 Feb 2010 01:35 PM 
Thanks for the spec sheet Jerry. 

Randy 

Hi Randy,

You are welcome.

Jerry


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm jealous Jerry, just jealous.









Hey, the boss said if I spent anymore on trains, she was tossing me out. Guess I'll miss her. Could an ole train buddy spend a few nights?









Have Fun: Jeff


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Jerry MoPac use to be big for me when I was into HO. I painted a lot of my locos for MoPac along with the cabooses. Even tho MoPac was the 2nd RR I worked for I still like it. AS you said not much available out there. The caboose you did looks good . The USAT caboose may have come a bit closer to the one you have in 1 to 1. Wish USAT would come out with the MoPac paint on more of there locos. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By ZachsPappaw on 06 Feb 2010 09:59 AM 
I'm jealous Jerry, just jealous.









Hey, the boss said if I spent anymore on trains, she was tossing me out. Guess I'll miss her. Could an ole train buddy spend a few nights?









Have Fun: Jeff 




Hi Jeff,

Part of my reason for moving the camper by the caboose is so that anyone who visits can stay in the camper and have ready access to the caboose if they like. My wife thinks that is nuts and impolite but of course they could stay in the house if they liked. 

Since it makes no sense to her I am not going to waste time trying to explain it to her. When she is out of town I pretty much turn off the house heat & AC and live in the camper and caboose - because I enjoy it.









I guess you could say that I've "tossed myself out." I don't drink, gamble or chase women and it would be pretty tough to get divorced over an obsession with toy trains but I guess it is not impossible. Then again she wanted the caboose as much as I did. 

Train Buddies are always welccome.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

"When she is out of town I pretty much turn off the house heat & AC and live in the camper and caboose"

I thought that was your plan.









Jeff


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By ZachsPappaw on 06 Feb 2010 10:24 PM 
"When she is out of town I pretty much turn off the house heat & AC and live in the camper and caboose"

I thought that was your plan.









Jeff 



Absolutely. 

I am a "messy" person and the shop, caboose and camper prove it but since she stays in the house my goal is to surrender the house to her and relax where neat-nicks fear to tread.









When I die she will probably hire a bulldozer to "clean up" after me.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Sometimes what seems like a good idea turns out not to be such a good idea.

The wood burning stove is out and all the dry firewood is burned up. The rest of the wood outside is now under 6" of snow. 

During the past week I have spent most of my free time chopping wood and keeping the wood burning stove hot. I believe I am going to 
give up and switch to electric heating and sell the wood burning stove. Winter wins.

When the snow melts I will burn off the rest of the wood since it was free (from a dead tree that was overhanging the caboose) but
next winter I will use either electric heat or put in a propane heater.











The snow is beautiful but destructive.

3" of snow collapsed the right gazebo top











I removed the top from the right gazebo thinking how much better built the left gazebo was but then 3 more inches of snow 
collapsed the left gazebo and twisted the side frames.










I really hate to admit that my wife was right when she said that the wood burning stove was going to be far more work than it was worth.

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry did you join the MPHS? I see were you made a guess book note. Looks like De Soto MO has a lot of MoPac stuff also. Later RJD


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
I have been following this thread for some time now and you have done great work on the caboose. As to the stove, the orginal was either coal or oil fired. Keep it orginal. My dad grew up on the MoPac in SE Kasnas. Altoona to be precise. I grew up on the CB&Q in Nebraska. We both dreamed of having a CB&Q wood way car (that is what the Q called them. We planned to lay a shoo fly off the siding into our back yard. Finances, college, and time laid waste to that dream. You can still find a wood Q way car but they will cost you an arm and a leg. 
Keep up the work. It is fun to watch it evolve. An authentic coal burning caboose stove would be the thing. 
Noel


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 11 Feb 2010 04:20 PM 
Jerry did you join the MPHS? I see were you made a guess book note. Looks like De Soto MO has a lot of MoPac stuff also. Later RJD 

Hi RJD,

Yes, I joined the MPHS right after I bought the caboose (I also belong to the Arkansas Railroad Club) but I actually find more information via RRCaboose http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RRcaboose/ Railroad Archives Forum http://www.forums.rrarchives.com/vi...&t=386 and Doniphan Branch Railway http://dbry.rrarchives.com/

In addition to *Cabooses of the Missouri Pacific Lines* I just ordered *Missouri Pacific Color Guide to Freight and Passenger Equipment* from them._
_
I am in the process of contacting MPHS to see if I can get additional information from them.

There is a lot of information available but when I try to get information about a specific caboose it becomes much more difficult plus my memory is not good at all and something someone tells me today may be forgotten and lost tomorrow.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 11 Feb 2010 04:49 PM 
Jerry, 
I have been following this thread for some time now and you have done great work on the caboose. As to the stove, the original was either coal or oil fired. Keep it original. My dad grew up on the MoPac in SE Kasnas. Altoona to be precise. I grew up on the CB&Q in Nebraska. We both dreamed of having a CB&Q wood way car (that is what the Q called them. We planned to lay a shoo fly off the siding into our back yard. Finances, college, and time laid waste to that dream. You can still find a wood Q way car but they will cost you an arm and a leg. 
Keep up the work. It is fun to watch it evolve. An authentic coal burning caboose stove would be the thing. 
Noel 

Hi Noel,

The original heater was a Vapor "Caban" Model TCHA-55 55,000 BTU with a 65 gallon kerosene tank. Unfortunately the caboose was gutted before it was donated to the school district. I would love to have an original heater but I doubt that I could find one at a reasonable price in operating condition (I have looked and never found any). For that matter both the heater and the fuel tank took up a LOT of space as these pictures from MP13631 show:



















While I will probably use electric heat for now I will eventually add a propane or kerosene heater because without one of them a power outage during freezing weather would probably destroy the plumbing and toilet. 

There is another major danger of using the wood burning stove in that it is virtually impossible to clean the inside of the smoke stack. The top is welded on and the wood burning stove has a ceramic(?) top that prevents access to the smoke stack from through the stove. Even though I use a chemical to reduce the creosote there is the potential for a chimney fire (I once had that in a previous house and even though we did not sustain any major damage the result was a real mess all through the house).

Another problem with wood (or coal) fired stoves is that there is always some smoke that gets out when working with the fire. That smoke is a serious potential problem for computers, DVRs, DVDs and other electronics where the conductive and abrasive particles could cause significant damage.

Add to that the large amount of space taken up by the stove (safe distances from walls and combustible surfaces) and wood storage, tools and wood transporting equipment that has to be kept inside the caboose. Even then very dry wood will quickly put out a LOT of heat and burn up VERY quickly but most wood takes a long time to build up heat and requires a lot of splitting to get it to efficient burning size.

At the moment my wife is in England helping her cousin who had to go to the hospital for an operation - Marilyn is her closest living relative. The "wood pile" is covered with 6" of ice and snow. The caboose is out of wood and I am afraid to risk chopping wood for fear of my back going out and not having anyone around to help (I always carry a cell phone but that might not be good enough). 

I sure wish I had that "socialized medicine" everyone loves to trash because the NHS (National Health Service) sent a car to the house, picked her up, drove her 100 miles to a specialized hospital where she stayed 4 days and then they provided a car to drive her home. Later they sent a nurse to her home to check on her and remove the bandages and next week they will send another car to take her back to the hospital for a checkup. She did not have to pay a dime for anything including medications. The only expenses were ours for Marilyn to go to the hospital, stay at a Holiday Inn near the hospital, and then take a train and taxi to follow Dilys home from the hospital. If for any reason Dilys should need a doctor the doctor will go to her house to see her.

The idea of the wood burning stove was a good one in that it gave me the opportunity to try it out for myself. If I was younger and in better health I would keep on using it since there is more free wood around here than I could ever use. Even though I will sell it, the savings from using it this winter will be more than I paid for it and enjoyment from using it and the photos of smoke coming from the chimney on the snow covered roof are priceless to me.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I thing I notice is the number on your caboose matched one I saw on the web site. Cool. I joined also as I use to work for that RR and had a lot of fond memories working there even if i did not enjoy some of the folks I worked for. I saw at Home Depot this winter a wall heater to use that would work either on propane ore natural gas. BTU was pretty high and the price was under $200. Might keep a look out for one next fall. later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12 Feb 2010 04:03 PM 
I thing I notice is the number on your caboose matched one I saw on the web site. Cool. I joined also as I use to work for that RR and had a lot of fond memories working there even if i did not enjoy some of the folks I worked for. I saw at Home Depot this winter a wall heater to use that would work either on propane ore natural gas. BTU was pretty high and the price was under $200. Might keep a look out for one next fall. later RJD 

Hi RJD,

If I go with propane I will probably use a wall heater I bought and had installed years ago in the garage which we used to heat the garage when our kids were living at home. It was to heat the room back when we used the pool table that is now under the garage layout.

While the heater would in effect be free it will be fairly expensive to extend the propane line from the tank by the camper the 100' to the caboose. At the moment I am ticked off with the propane company (Ferrellgas) because so far they are refusing to do any of the things they promised me when I had the tank installed.

It was supposed to be 320 gallon but they installed a 250 gallon. The price quoted was $1.399 but they are trying to charge me over $2.00 a gallon. I am concerned that a 250 gallon tank may not be large enough to last a winter for both the camper and the caboose. Fill ups in mid-winter can be VERY expensive. They are trying to say that I waited too long to get the quoted price but I have phoned them 10 - 15 times week after week only to get promises to "fix it" and now to be told that the person I've been talking to does not have the authority to honor the price she quoted me.

I like natural gas but it is not available here. The house has a 1,000 gallon propane tank which is now more than twice what we need but it is too far away to run a line to the caboose.

On the other hand I don't know where I could buy kerosene or how it would compare cost wise with heating the caboose with propane.

Nothing is simple when it comes down to the details of installation and operation. Even our fireplace insert stopped working after a year or two.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The past few days have been interesting.

1. I decided to sell the wood burning stove and put a free ad in the newspaper. The ad started running today.

2. Yesterday I went to a meeting of the Arkansas Railroad Club (1:1 scale) and while talking to a fellow member I mentioned I was wanting to find an original oil stove for the caboose. He told me he may be getting an almost new stove for his caboose and if he did he would probably give me his old caboose stove but they tend to be smelly.

3. The wood burning stove has already been sold, paid for and picked up. The buyer worked in the Cotton Belt shops for 38 years and when I asked about the oil stoves he told me that they really did smell A LOT and that is why pictures of cabooses running in the winter have their windows open - to let the smell out!!! He assured me that I did NOT want to install and use an original oil stove. 

4. When removing the wood burning stove I was amazed to find that the chimney had a GREAT DEAL of creosote build up even though I had been burning the stuff to get rid of it. I suspect it was only a matter of time before I would have had a chimney fire if I had kept using that stove.

Now the wood stove is gone and I am amazed at how much space is now free that had been taken up because of the wood stove. Still I now have the memories and photos of smoke coming from the caboose chimney so it was all worth the trouble. Thankfully because I bought the stove at the end of last year on closeout I have not lost any money because of buying it.

The buyer also pointed out a plate under the caboose that shows how the brake rods etc. are connected. He said he will return in the summer to help me reconnect everything and get the brake system fully functional again. He will even repair the damage done by some previous mover to the brake mechanism.

The caboose is turning out to be a really interesting experience for many different reasons.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Your wood stove story was interesting. When we bought this house 13 years ago, it had a wood stove in the basement and a lot of wood stored in the barn. I hauled wood over 
and down the stairs like crazy for a couple of winters, then a bit less, then hardly at all. When we had a 3 day power outage I used it a lot, but by the end of that I was REAL tired of 
it. Now hardly ever use it, still have a good supply of wood that I built up that is stored in the barn. Nice to have it as a backup though.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry: Do you really need to have heat in the aboose all winter. Your could get by with using Propane bootles that I think would be cheaper to maintain and fill. You could take them into town and fill. Be cheaper. I use a 30 pound in my shop and last quite a while. I also ue a small electric heater just to keep the chill out when I'm not using the shop. Does not cost me much for that option either but then again my shop is not as big as the caboose to heat. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 15 Feb 2010 12:22 PM 
Jerry, 
Your wood stove story was interesting. When we bought this house 13 years ago, it had a wood stove in the basement and a lot of wood stored in the barn. I hauled wood over 
and down the stairs like crazy for a couple of winters, then a bit less, then hardly at all. When we had a 3 day power outage I used it a lot, but by the end of that I was REAL tired of 
it. Now hardly ever use it, still have a good supply of wood that I built up that is stored in the barn. Nice to have it as a backup though. 

Hi Jerry,

The former owner of our house built a steel building that he used for a body shop. In it he made a wood burning stove that could heat the entire 40' x 72' building. It was probably not very efficient but since there are woods on 3 sides of it there was always a ready source of free fuel. I used that stove for several years to heat the shop whenever I wanted to work on something outside the office in the shop where I had electric HVAC. It was a lot easier to keep a fire going in that huge stove than in the little stove in the caboose. He possibly should have patented and sold stoves like it because it was a fantastic design. That was 20 years ago when I was 45 and a lot more agile.



















While it has been years since I've used it, like you said, it is nice to have it as a backup in case it is ever needed again.

So much depends on our needs, our abilities - and especially the cost of fuel along with our ability to pay for it.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 15 Feb 2010 04:37 PM 
Jerry: Do you really need to have heat in the caboose all winter. Your could get by with using Propane bootles that I think would be cheaper to maintain and fill. You could take them into town and fill. Be cheaper. I use a 30 pound in my shop and last quite a while. I also ue a small electric heater just to keep the chill out when I'm not using the shop. Does not cost me much for that option either but then again my shop is not as big as the caboose to heat. Later RJD 

Hi RJD,

After I installed plumbing including a toilet, hot water heater and sink in the caboose I was left with one of two choices. Once freezing weather arrived (roughly November to March) I would have to either remove all water and anything freezable (such as canned drinks and food) from both the camper and caboose or to keep the inside of both of them above freezing all winter. That would mean not having any food or drinks or toilet available and I would even have to consider removing electronics such as TV's, DVR's computers etc. from fall to spring (I was told by the DirecTV service tech that the internal temperature of DVRs needs to be kept above 50 degrees). 

Since watching wildlife (deer, raccoons, squirrels, birds etc.) is best done in the winter months I would have to give that up as well. The caboose and camper are surrounded on 3 sides by woods and I spend more time in them in the winter than in the rest of the year. 

I really enjoy watching TV in the cupola and being able to glance outside to see what may be outside. During the day there are various birds (I've never been a bird watcher) and in the evenings and early night there may be deer or raccoons. With the cupola windows covered it is dark enough to watch TV but I can slide the curtain back and view outside.

Being of steel construction and with all sides exposed to the weather the caboose takes a lot of heat to warm the caboose. Two 1500 watt heaters will keep it above freezing and two more will bring the temperature up. 

The camper has two 40 pound propane tanks but they would probably not last a week so I had a 250 gallon propane tank installed for the camper and this summer I will probably run a propane line to the caboose (a wall propane heater would give me a backup in case the electricity is off and should heat the caboose faster than the electric heaters. 

Another issue is that I seldom go anywhere. It is not unusual for me to not leave home for a week at a time. I have a couple of 100 pound tanks which I could use for the caboose but having propane delivered is more practical for me.

I actually tend to live in the caboose and camper (and shop) because that is where most of my "stuff" is. Although the house is on the same property it is on a hill with a garage below and everything else is upstairs so there is not much of a view looking out of the den window. When Marilyn is out of town (as she is now) it is cheaper to heat the caboose and camper than to heat the entire house for one person - plus I like it this way. In the house I might as well be in a subdivision but in the camper and caboose - I am in the country.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------

